# BrightStar German Shepherd Rescue, Inc.



## ded37

I am going to try and explain this as best as I can. I am posting this as it is being released today to the press. Please know that NONE of the dogs pulled from this board, with the exception of Sasha, (East TN), and her pups are involved. I was not even aware Sasha went to BrightStar until today. Sasha and her pups are safe with a foster for the Wayne County Humane Society.

This is isolated to the home of BrightStar’s founder. The events that lead up to this happening in the way it did, were unfortunate, as many people tried to help. The event that occurred yesterday is incredibly sad, but had to happen. BrightStar cannot be a strong force in the rescue world when its founder permits such events to happen. We all know rescue is a fine line and things were permitted to get out of control.

The dogs that were seized were “personal” dogs of the three people that live there, as well as local Intake dogs. 

The statement below is inaccurate on one point, most of the dogs seized were not GSDs, the seized dogs consisted of many breeds, including GSDs.

Many of us were not aware that the Humane Society had stepped in before at Ruth Urban’s home and to be honest, this will come as a shock to many of the wonderful Brightstar volunteers and adoptive homes. However, it needs to be known so it can never happen again, if BrightStar survives this and many of us hope it will.

The BrightStar people that posted on this board, as far as coordinators, did not deceive anyone on this board. All dogs we were involved in pulling went to BrightStar foster homes and not to the home that was the subject of this event. In fact, several Coordinators, including myself, resigned from BrightStar several weeks ago. 

ALL BrightStar dogs in foster homes were/are properly vetted and cared for. This is truly a sad day for all of us. ALL BrightStar’s policies and procedure were/are adhered to.

Again, this is an isolated matter, but I do understand its impact. Please know all dogs seized today are in appropriate hands and they were seized for overcrowding.

Unfortunately, when things like this happen, it will mar the good that BrightStar has done and it has done wonderful things since its inception. It is a case of getting in over your head, not being able to say no and accept help.

I know that some people will think - "well see - and it tauted itself as such a great role model" and that is unfortunate for BrightStar's name and its wonderful wonderful volunteers who work very hard for the dogs. 

Just know there were volunteers within BrightStar who had to stand up for what was right or BrightStar would have imploded. Rescue does NOT mean save them and stick them in a crate, nor is it okay for them not to have their own families. It is impossible to give each dog the individual attention needed when there are so many. 

Further, it is my understanding, that Ruth has resigned as President and as Intake Coordinator.

*35 Dogs Seized for Unsanitary Conditions* 

FAIRPORT, NY  The Cruelty Investigations department of the Humane Society of Greater Rochester and the Humane Society of Wayne County have seized 35 dogs due to unsanitary and overcrowded conditions. The dogs, along with 2 parrots, were removed from the residence of Ruth Urban.

Humane Society Cruelty investigators worked in conjunction with Wayne County and the Town of Arcadia to respond to an anonymous complaint. The investigators found 35 dogs and 2 parrots at Urban’s residence living in unsanitary and overcrowded conditions that were a threat to the health of the animals. The 35 dogs were all kept in crowded crates in Urban’s house, and the dogs had been allowed to eliminate inside the house. The dogs, all German Shepherds, range in age from puppies to adults. 

Due to the large number of animals, the care and housing of the dogs and birds is being shared by both Lollypop Farm and the Humane Society of Wayne County. Urban was president of the Bright Star German Shepherd Rescue Group.

“It is fortunate that we were able to remove these dogs before the situation deteriorated further,” said Richard Gerbasi, Humane Society Vice President of Operations and Field Services. “It is regrettable that this may mar the reputation of others who are devoted to animal welfare and strive to provide the highest standard of care to the animals they rescue.”

Charges are pending in this case. Keeping animals in unsanitary conditions can lead to a misdemeanor charge with a possible sentence of one year in jail and/or a $1,000 fine. 
For more information on this case, contact Humane Society Vice President of Operations and Field Services, Richard Gerbasi, at (585) 259-0733.

Animal cruelty calls should be reported to the Animal Cruelty Hotline at (585) 223-6500. Calls are treated confidentially.


----------



## SunCzarina

That's sad. I thought brightstar was exactly that, a bright star in the rescue world. Now I'm in tears for all the dogs involved. Not to justify her behavior but it sounds like someone was overwhelmed with good intentions.


----------



## jarn

I'm really sorry to hear that; if I can say, the Brightstar people I've seen post on this board have always seemed to me to be wonderful people who I have a lot of respect for. 

Coming from a cat rescue background, I've seen and dealt with similar situations. It's not easy to deal with.


----------



## jarn

Jenn, I have a theory about why this occurs in rescue (at least cat rescue). It is really sad though, for the animals involved - I definitely think it is something where people start out with good intentions, and those go awry.


----------



## chjhu

I hope that both Brightstar and Ruth will find the strength to deal with this situation, learn from it and continue with the work of saving dogs.


----------



## skyizzy

And I WAS BASHED and LHSH also for saving Sabbitt! Which I might add is in a wonderful foster home!!! My motives were in questioned by Brightstar. I feel sorry for these poor dogs. I hope justice will be served.


----------



## ThreeDogs

Is someone taking over? What will happen to the dogs already in foster care with Brightstar?

I feel so bad for all the volunteers. I hope this does not deter them from rescue. 

So sad.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I think it is important to be able to look at this in totality and in its separate pieces. 

The totality piece is that Ruth was one of the founders of BrightStar. The other, Kathy Bronson, recently passed away having left BrightStar and founding Blue Moon Meadows. Ruth helped many people and dogs, and helped me to get my Annalise, despite opposition to that from others, and I am forever grateful for that. Ruth has not posted on this board in a long time, to my knowledge. 

However, the pieces part is that she is not all of BrightStar. What Darcy said here: "Just know there were volunteers within BrightStar who had to stand up for what was right or BrightStar would have imploded. Rescue does NOT mean save them and stick them in a crate, nor is it okay for them not to have their own families. It is impossible to give each dog the individual attention needed when there are so many." is very true. And if it were not for the volunteers of BrightStar and their concern for the dogs, this situation would have/could have continued. 

They stepped up and out on behalf of the dogs, despite personal and caring relationships with the people involved, and deserve a great deal of respect for being able to do so. I hope that everyone could do that if they need to. 

There are a great many rescuers with good intentions on petabuse.com and it saddens me-I totally get it and feel I could go that way if not for my understanding of myself-this is why, even in our own organizations we must always ask where is that dog going, and have the ability to police ourselves, keep open door policies and maintain absolute transparency. 

I can post some good hoarding links if anyone is interested and thanks to those who have expressed their care and concern.


----------



## Mary Jane

As the extremely fortunate adopter of my dear Wolf from BrightStar almost three years ago, I am profoundly shocked.

I dearly hope that the undeniable good that BrightStar has done will outlive this incident and the wonderful volunteers can continue to save dogs.

Mary Jane


----------



## dd

Actually, skyizzy, this is exactly why transparency is important. Where is the dog going, has there been a homevisit, who is responsible ultimately for the dogs' welfare? This is precisely why questions are asked.

dd


----------



## jarn

Jean, that's a great post. 

One point I would raise is that diagnostically, I believe hoarding is classed as a form of OCD. 

I know what you mean about 'getting it' - I know people who start out with the best of intentions, and it's just gone wrong - it's one reason why I do not take in any animal without talking it over with an independent third party who has no background in rescue (currently a bf who feels like he's dating someone w/several children, and who has always had single animals).


----------



## skyizzy

Well dd next time I have to transport a dog to a foster you are more than welcome to come along. I know where the dogs are going. People in glass houses should not throw stones.


----------



## Jazy's mom

Skyizzy, as stated above this was an isolated case that involved only on member of Brightstar's organization. Yes, it was the president, but that does not mean that every volunteer with this rescue needs to grouped into the same catagory. 

I am also very much involved with rescue and I would not be affended if someone from Brightstar or any other rescue questioned me. We all need checks and balances. It is very easy to become over whelmed in rescue. Everyday you have to decide which ones will live and which ones will die. There just is not enough foster homes to save them all. 

Lets not forget all the good work that this rescue has accomplished. Nor should we forget this one bad event. Hopefully we can all learn from this and keep this from happening again in the future.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

jarn-I think you are right. 

I think it is even more common with cats-probably the size issue? The neighbor issue? 

I have asked someone for a really good hoarding link.


----------



## mcdoglovers

I would just like to say that I am a person who deals in fact and so I felt it necessary to contact the Humane Society Vice President of Operations and Field Services, Richard Gerbasi, at (585) 259-0733 to learn for myself the facts of this case. He reports that Ruth has been removed as President of this organization. He is not aware of the replacement at this time. The dogs that were seized were of all breeds. They were not all GSD's. The dogs were in good body condition. They were seized due to the conditions they were being kept in. The Humane Society is emphatic that the rest of the volunteers and foster homes within this group are all excellent rescuers and that this should in no way reflect upon the group as a whole. This is a situation where someone with the best of intentions could not control their need or desire to save animals and ended up with too many.


----------



## jarn

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANjarn-I think you are right.
> 
> I think it is even more common with cats-probably the size issue? The neighbor issue?
> 
> I have asked someone for a really good hoarding link.


Tufts University has a hoarding research consortium, they have a very information site:
http://www.tufts.edu/vet/cfa/hoarding/

I think it does become easy w/cats because of the size issue, and they're easy to 'hide', dogs are far more public pets. 


Edit: I haven't been on the Tufts site in a long time, it's interesting that they're looking at other psychological/psychiatric disorders as being involved beyond just OCD. Very interesting the traumatic/abuse childhood link as well. My theory is (at risk of offending people, though keep in mind I do (obviously) also have a rescue background) is that there is a higher-than-normal rate of mental illness or disorder in rescuers than in the general population. I can't say for dog rescuers, but for cat rescuers, I do strongly believe that to be true. I know not all rescuers, and not all rescuers w/a mental illness/disorder will be hoarders, many can be wonderful homes, it's just my experience. I'm NOT commenting on the Brightstar situation as I don't know the people involved, it's just a general comment.


----------



## shilohsmom

I'm in tears...I can't even finish reading...


----------



## CampPappy

I would be very reluctant to criticize Brightstar as an entity, when looking at their 100's and 100's of good deeds.
As Darcy pointed out....ONE person (yes the Pres) has come to horribly abuse the dogs and maybe her position. Maybe due to age, stress, OCD (as some one mentioned), health issues, mental issues....who knows. Thank GOD, that the dogs are pulled and safe. That does NOT diminish the work of Brightstar. My hope is that a reorganized Brightstar can come back and flourish.........That we will support those wonderful volunteers and foster moms and dads who did a great job......That we will learn a hard lesson. We need all the responsible rescue help we can get. Thank you mcdoglovers for your info.


----------



## ded37

Lisa: Great Job and Smart!


----------



## dd

This is very serious and I am not in any way defending anyone - but to say the dogs were "horribly abused" sounds like over-stating the case. Per mcdoglover's post "The dogs were in good body condition" but in overcrowded conditions. Nowhere does it say they were starved or abused, though they were clearly neglected.

It will be sad of all the good that Brightstar has done over the years is overshadowed by this single event.

dd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

jarn-that is one of the ones I was thinking of! 

Another: http://www.hsus.org/pets/issues_affectin...l_hoarding.html (and OMG the dog in the upper right looks like Ilsa)

I just googled and there are a lot of good articles, although I am not diagnosing of course-just for educational resources for people reading this thread. 

And of course, it's not just rescuers, regular folks and breeders also get in over their heads.


----------



## Myamom

I agree...I know for a fact how hard working, dedicated, sincere the Brightstar members I have dealt with are. This is not what they would have ever stood for...not condoned. Many volunteers were not aware of this situation...those that were tried to resolve it...and ultimately resigned...as again...this is not what rescue is to them and they had to stay true to their convictions. All dogs are safe...and this was nipped in time. 

I have to say...that I have always felt Ruth was kind and helpful...and I am very saddened by this news. 

But...this is not Brightstar as a whole...and it is my sincerest hope that they can get past this...reorganize and come back in full force to continue their wonderful work.


----------



## shilohsmom

I still think the world of all the volunteers that make up Brightstar. Who knows what happened with Ruth, but I do know that I have been so thankful so many times when Brightstar has stepped forward and saved a dogs life. 

Am I correct in understanding there are no dogs seized that came from this board?


----------



## shilohsmom

I can't get their website to work.


----------



## skyizzy

Humane Society Cruelty investigators worked in conjunction with Wayne County and the Town of Arcadia to respond to an anonymous complaint. The investigators found 35 dogs and 2 parrots at Urban’s residence living in unsanitary and overcrowded conditions that were a threat to the health of the animals. The 35 dogs were all kept in crowded crates in Urban’s house, and the dogs had been allowed to eliminate inside the house. The dogs, all German Shepherds, range in age from puppies to adults. 

So you don't think this is abuse? How do you think these dogs could go to homes coming from this horrible living conditions. Puppies that need the social contact. Fresh air? A place to play? Interact with other people and dogs? No exercise? Gee it really sounds like abuse to me! And a big thank-you to the person who had the guts to report this!!!


----------



## Phay1018

No one said it wasn't abuse people are defending the rescue as a WHOLE


----------



## Tina & Dave

I am sad to read this. I also resigned from a rescue organization last year because of this same issue. These poeple mean well there is no doubt.. but it can become very overwhelming all too quickly when you are trying to save as many as you can. The reputation of Brightstar in my mind should not be diminished by this one person's actions. There are far too many other individuals that made BrightStar what is is. I hope people remember this. 

Tina


----------



## Tina & Dave

I would also like to say.... Skyizzy... grow up! Its not personal... its just about the dogs.


----------



## shilohsmom

Brightstar had a Seniors are Special program. Does anyone know if these dogs were in foster homes or if they were part of the seizure? Please advise....I so worry about the Seniors...


----------



## skyizzy

Yes it is about the dogs and the dogs getting the proper treatment they so deserve. So why didn't they?


----------



## Avamom

What DD, Jean and Jazy's mom and others have said are very true...this is exactly why questions are asked and rescue groups should be open to inquiries. 

It is very easy to listen to all the pleas to take just one more, look at all the dogs in this state or that, look at that face, someone please save her...where is xyz rescue why can't they help...

Those are the pleas heard and read everyday and it’s very easy to take on more than you can and very hard to say sorry we are full. It’s a fine line that all dog lovers walk. But one has to know their own limits, both personally and within a rescue as a whole.

I truly hope that this awful situation does not undue all the good that Brightstar as a whole has done....

This is very sad for all those involved, I can not imagine how frustrating this is for all the volunteers of Brightstar that have worked so hard for so many dogs who probably never got any recognition for the good, but will certainly hear plenty on this bad incident.

I am sadden by this whole situation, on many levels….especially for the dogs, but they sound like they are in good hands now and I’m sure Darcy and the other dedicated Brightstar volunteers will be sure that they go to great homes. I am also sad for the rescue community as a whole because this affects all….it only takes one bad situation for everyone to jump on rescue as a whole, as we’ve already seen on this thread….but the 100’s of good deeds and great saves and great placements many never hear about.

We must all learn from this because every rescue is just one bad foster home away from this...we must police ourselves as well as others and make sure our own houses are in order. No one should be above questioning.

I hope that Ruth gets the help that she needs and that others learn from this, that way some good can come of this.


----------



## ThreeDogs

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyYes it is about the dogs and the dogs getting the proper treatment they so deserve. So why didn't they?


Because someone got caught up in the overwhelming need to help.

In this case I doubt very highly it started off as hoarding. Things get out of hand so quickly, with so many dogs in need.

I have seen Bright star step in so many times to help dogs posted on this board. And felt such relief that they did so.

Brightstar is more than one person.


----------



## kularing

BrightStar will not go down. We have already met and regrouped. We have asked Ruth to step down and have organized a new board of directors. Please do not think that we were ignoring the situation at hand. We were in the middle of dealing with this and did not have enough time to rectify the situation in a timely matter. We are hoping people will support those of us who have stayed on to help find these wonderful dogs their forever homes.


----------



## Jazy's mom

> Quote:The 35 dogs were all kept in crowded crates in Urban’s house, and the dogs had been allowed to eliminate inside the house.
> 
> So you don't think this is abuse? How do you think these dogs could go to homes coming from this horrible living conditions. Puppies that need the social contact. Fresh air? A place to play? Interact with other people and dogs? No exercise? Gee it really sounds like abuse to me! And a big thank-you to the person who had the guts to report this!!!


I do not have all the facts and I did not see the conditions that these animals were kept in, but I think you are reading way to much into this. From what is stated above, the animals were overcrowded - to many dogs in to little of space. It does not say that they were not allowed outside to get fresh air or to play or to interact with other dogs or people or to get exercise. I do not know if they were and you do not know if they were not. Let's not jump to conclusions. 

I am not saying that these dogs were not neglected. They would not have been removed if they were not being neglected. I am just saying that there is no need to blow the charges out of proportion unless you know first hand what happened.


----------



## Remo

Dear BrightStar Folks,

Please know that as a fellow rescue, VGSR holds your organization in high esteem and we do so appreciate your efforts on behalf of the dogs that have been saved from this board and by your group on a local level.

It is my heartfelt wish that Brightstar's volunteers will take the steps necessary to reorganize and continue their fine efforts with as little interruption as possible. 

Take heart in all of the good work that BrightStar has done and how many wonderful, deserving dogs are alive today because of your group's efforts. This surely is the most important thing to remember. 

Keep up the good fight!


----------



## Jazy's mom

Well said Remo and I agree 100%


----------



## GrandJan

> Originally Posted By: kularingBrightStar will not go down. We have already met and regrouped. We have asked Ruth to step down and have organized a new board of directors. Please do not think that we were ignoring the situation at hand. We were in the middle of dealing with this and did not have enough time to rectify the situation in a timely matter. We are hoping people will support those of us who have stayed on to help find these wonderful dogs their forever homes.


Who can possibly find fault with such a dedicated, caring, and responsible group who recognized a bad situation and is in the process of rectifying it.

Perhaps it was not your wish that this situation became public, but it may have been for the best. It will not only make other rescues sit up and take notice and perhaps “get their own ducks in order”, but it will also help to recognize the many wonderful volunteers who must make gut-wrenching decisions every day in the midst of saving all that is possible.

I don’t think the abatement of support should even be in question. God bless the work you did, do, and will continue to do.


----------



## ken k

> Originally Posted By: mcdogloversI would just like to say that I am a person who deals in fact and so I felt it necessary to contact the Humane Society Vice President of Operations and Field Services, Richard Gerbasi, at (585) 259-0733 to learn for myself the facts of this case. He reports that Ruth has been removed as President of this organization. He is not aware of the replacement at this time. The dogs that were seized were of all breeds. They were not all GSD's. The dogs were in good body condition. They were seized due to the conditions they were being kept in. The Humane Society is emphatic that the rest of the volunteers and foster homes within this group are all excellent rescuers and that this should in no way reflect upon the group as a whole. This is a situation where someone with the best of intentions could not control their need or desire to save animals and ended up with too many.


thanks for getting the facts, and you said it the best, "This is a situation where someone with the best of intentions could not control their need or desire to save animals and ended up with too many" this is sad to hear and I hope the humane society does the right thing and finds homes for the dogs rather than put them on death row again


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

One way a rescue (or rescuer) can slide into to the dark side is by having the mentality that they can “save them all”.

It is NOT possible to save every dog. It’s just a sad fact. You try to save the ones you can and try not to think about the ones you cannot.

ETA: "(or rescuer)"


----------



## margaret13

The good that BrightStar has done far outweighs the negative impact of this story.


----------



## amackinpitt

> Quote: The good that BrightStar has done far outweighs the negative impact of this story


I just saw the 5pm news here and the story was released BUT they did not name the rescue. Of course being here in Rochester and a part of this board I knew (and was terribly sad to hear) who it was, but also really thought the 5pm news did the right thing by focusing on the "wrong" and not the organization. I hope this attitude continues. 

Best wishes to all at Bright Star.


----------



## jacksons.mama

*FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE

PRESS RELEASE- FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
FOR MORE INFORMATION 
Nancy Knab May 22, 2008
Phone: (585) 334-4493
e-mail: [email protected]

Rescue Group Reacts to Seizure of Dogs
Fairport, NY — An area rescue group is still stunned by the removal, earlier this week, of a number of its rescued German Shepherd Dogs and the personal dogs of its founder, Ruth Urban, from her rural home in Newark, NY, just east of Rochester. Animal Control Officer Josh Muller, from the SPCA at Lollypop Farms, was reportedly acting on a complaint about the large number of dogs on the acreage. The site had been undergoing significant renovations, with the erection of large fenced run areas with kennels as well as renovations designed to provide improved inside shelter for many of its older and special-needs dogs. One of the dogs was undergoing chemotherapy for the treatment of cancer at the time of the seizure.
Brightstar German Shepherd Rescue’s Board of Directors convened an emergency meeting Wednesday evening to address the unprecedented seizure. Their first action was to suspend Urban from her position as the organization’s President. The directors also voted to initiate an internal investigation into the matter and to review its policies. They also voted to cease taking in additional dogs temporarily, pending their review of the situation. All board members affirmed the organization’s mission to help those dogs most in need, the same dogs normally first euthanized in shelters and dog pounds. The Board also stressed that its priorities remained the welfare and protection of its rescued dogs, not its founder.
The sudden removal of the dogs from the founder’s home without consulting with the larger organization remains unprecedented. Brightstar coordinators and volunteers could not understand why the dogs could not be moved to other locations within its foster care network. Instead, the dogs were transferred to one of two area shelters: Lollypop Farms or the Wayne County Humane Society.
For now, the Brightstar organization is asking that the public and other groups with whom it has worked to not jump to conclusions and to give the organization itself time to conduct its own investigation. The Board stresses that should there be demonstrable evidence that the conditions failed to meet acceptable standards of care, the organization would be the first to act against its founder.
Over the past decade, Brightstar German Shepherd Rescue has rescued and placed into loving homes hundreds of dogs that would otherwise have died from treatable medical conditions or were otherwise slated for euthanasia in shelters. Many adoptable
Brightstar dogs remain in the larger foster care network outside of those longer-term dogs housed by the organization’s founder. Now, more than ever, Brightstar urges those looking to adopt a dog to consider one of its many dogs remaining throughout its larger foster care network. Adoptable dogs can be viewed on the group’s Petfinder site:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY357.html.
###


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Thanks so much for the update. Do you know why every website (such as the petfinder website shown as well as Brightstars official website)is down/missing?


----------



## ebrannan

Bright Star will shine very soon. There are way too many good people in the organization for it not to. 
I don't know Ruth, or her history with Bright Star or any other rescue group. 
But, I also think that she started out with the best intentions, and things got out of control. 
I'm sure the dogs will be okay, especially considering all the Bright Star angels watching over the situation. 
I also pray for one special thing ... Ruth has obviously done a lot of good in her life, otherwise I don't see how she ended up being president of Bright Star. I hope, in time, fellow rescuers will continue to make her part of the rescue world. Should she continue to foster, well no, but with help from the proper professionals and friends, there are still many ways she can contribute to the rescue community. 
I truly think it would be the best for her, her future and any possible animals that cross her path. Keep her with rescue, only in a different capacity. This will help her accept what happened and it will possibly help her make sure it never happens again. 
She helped many when they needed it, now it is many, which can help her. 
Just my nickel's worth. (It used to be two cents, but with prices today) ...








Oh, one more thing. I try (operative word: try) to never say anything negative in life and especially in writing, but ... Skylzzy, grow up.


----------



## jacksons.mama

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Hi Rosa - They are working on the website as we speak


----------



## shilohsmom

Liz thank you soooooo much!!!!! You said it all!!!! Now is not the time to attack someone who has done soooooo much good. As so many have said, I think this is a case where she may have gotten overwhelmed-hey, I don't have to say no to a dog, I can't imagine how hard that would be-especially for someone who loves dogs. I'm not about to turn on someone that easily.


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Thanks so much....do you know if any Seniors were involved in the seizure???? I know they had a Seniors are Special area, but I'm hoping they were in foster homes.... is this the case???


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

How long ago was the Board of Directors created?


----------



## sunnygirl272

Ruth is the founder of BrightStar. She was the president by default- there was never a true Board of Directors. There were no bylaws. 

I personally had not known of any issues with animal welfare officials prior to this. I did know of a time that I was uncomfortable with the number of dog, before Ruth moved to "BrightStar Acres." At that time, we (a small group) worked with her to get the numbers down. We unofficially closed to intake while we moved some of the dogs out. At that point, it was not a hoarding situation, I don't believe, but just an overload. But with that said, I admit- I never had been to her home in Fairport.

I turned in my resignation 3/29 but did go to a meeting of coordinators the following day. That was held at BrightStar Acres. (Resigning was a hard decision to make. I had been with BrightStar for several years. I put alot of blood, sweat, and tears into it, as did many others, Ruth included.) At the meeting, I became more certain that I made the right decision. 

I do hope that the right group is able to gain control of BrightStar, and turn it back into what it was intended to be originally. I do hope a true BoD is established, with appropriate people. I do hope that this serves as a wake up call to all in rescue. I do hope that it doesn't undo the good that many of us did accomplish.


----------



## windwych

Please let us know if there is anything we can do to help with this tragedy. We need to stand together to assist the dogs that are in need and hope that Brightstars founder is able to work through this. 
Dawn Restuccia, Pres.
Lasthopesafehaven.com


----------



## BowWowMeow

I think some excellent points have been made in this thread. I think it's important that the rescue community work on coming together instead of dividing over this incident. _This underscores clearly the need for transparency for all rescues and rescue workers, no matter how long they've been a part of the rescue community_; had people not been monitoring the situation at "Brightstar Acres" and had been going on reputation or word of mouth alone then this hoarding situation would have continued. 

I hope that this group will be able to reorganize and come up with clear bylaws for all members of the organization, but especially those that foster. 

And I hope we will all continue to check up on one another in order to prevent something like this from happening again in the future.


----------



## lsoilm1936

Melinda - very wise words to us all. I think this will be a wake up call for a lot of people. I wish the remaining members of BrightStar the best and hope they will recover fully from this.


----------



## mcdoglovers

I failed to mention earlier that the Humane Society told me that have 100% placement and only put to sleep dogs with behavioral or medical conditions that would prevent them being adoptable.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

The pres of the rescue I volunteer with is on Brighstar's BOD. 

I'm going to ask the MODS to link this thread with the other one. No point in having two of them.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Until possibly since this hit, there has never been a meeting of the "Board of Directors" of BrightStar.


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Maybe they communicated on email? I hope there will be an active one now. I was on the board of a gsd rescue in Wisconsin and we had bylaws, rules for foster homes, etc. 

Isn't a 501C3 requited to have a BOD?


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

It's required to have one....but no requirement that they actually meet or just are on paper. One of the members of the one time BoD was Ruth's mom, who had Alzheimer's....


----------



## Mary Jane

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

For the dogs-it's important that BrightStar continues

For the dogs


----------



## shilohsmom

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Absoultly, Brightstar must continue!!! Our dogs need them and we need their volunteers!!! I'm here with anything I can do to help!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

Over the past decade? That must be a typo! 

I am not sure this information fits with the other thread so well...hmmm...I am also not sure if I can merge without losing a thread, but I can try! 

I don't think I did this very well. Sorry-just check the title and that should guide you.


----------



## osf

Melinda, Darcy and all,
Thanks for being so open with all of us who have grown to depend on Brightstar. We will be here for you when you get it back together, and we feel sure that you will.

-Krista


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

And I think that honesty is huge. No talking about what was supposed to be happening, or using misinformation to distract from the facts. The only way a sore heals is to heal all the way through-inside and out. It's ugly and time consuming and takes a lot of work (can you tell Nina's pyoderma hasn't improved much) but only fixing it part way just lets it come back again and again, maybe in different places-but it's the same issue. 

I think Lauri and the Gang made a really important point. 


> Quote: "One way a rescue (or rescuer) can slide into to the dark side is by having the mentality that they can “save them all”.
> 
> It is NOT possible to save every dog. It’s just a sad fact. You try to save the ones you can and try not to think about the ones you cannot.
> 
> ETA: "(or rescuer)" "


There are no angels in rescue. Just people-each and every one of us. And people, unlike angels, can and should be held accountable.


----------



## bdanise1

I would like to say, I am a foster for BrightStar. Every dog I have had fostered has been very well cared for.They are a part of my family until they are adopted.
BrightStar has saved 100,s of dogs and found the very best homes for them..
We can overcome this with the many great people within BrightStar. Lets focus on all the good BrightStar has done.


----------



## jacksons.mama

BrightStar's website is back up









The link on petfinder has been up for the duration however there is no period at the end of the link provided - here is a valid link:
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY357.html


----------



## geg

What an interesting turn of events.... no crucifying being done here? well, well, well....

And it does not matter if they were all GSDs or if they were one of every mix breed and one of every breed specific in the world- they are all dogs deserving better.....


----------



## BowWowMeow

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*



> Originally Posted By: Melinda&JayIt's required to have one....but no requirement that they actually meet or just are on paper. One of the members of the one time BoD was Ruth's mom, who had Alzheimer's....


I would guess this to be quite common...names are filled on on the form and probably include family members and friends in many cases for non profit rescues. 

I wonder how many rescues out there have an active board of directors? I'm not crazy about having so many rules that an organization gets bogged down but I think with an organization that is dealing with lots of people and animals it's very, very smart...and can help prevent incidents like this from happening.


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: gegWhat an interesting turn of events.... no crucifying being done here? well, well, well....
> 
> And it does not matter if they were all GSDs or if they were one of every mix breed and one of every breed specific in the world- they are all dogs deserving better.....


I am quite sure everyone agrees with that statement. And while I don't think "crucifying" is productive, we certainly can and should be working to learn something as a community from this very unfortunate and totally preventable situation!


----------



## Kaitadog

I think this is just so unfortunate. I also think that it's important that no one holds the rescue responsible in any way for the actions of one person. 

It's difficult to be a volunteer for a group that is based largely online. You can only learn so much about the people you are working with, unless you physically meet them in person and really get to know them. 

I hope the seized dogs get the help they need to find new homes.


----------



## sunnygirl272

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*



> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANOver the past decade? That must be a typo!


From the BrightStar website: 
_"Last Update 2/19/2008

Since Sept 5, 2002, our "official" start date, BrightStar has helped 974 German Shepherd Dogs! "_


----------



## M&J

I just heard about this. 

I am sorry to hear of the passing of Kathy Bronson. I followed her battle on another board. 

Jean, Mel, and other Brightstar volunteers, this is not a reflection on you. You have my love, support, and respect, as does Brightstar. You have a wonderful organization, and I am positive BS will survive this b/c of your devotion. 

Regarding Ruth---sounds like a case of not being able to say no and getting overwhelmed. I'm sure no one is beating themselves up over this more than Ruth herself. No need to go down that road.
Who hasn't called upon Brightstar to fit 'just one more in"? We all breath a sigh of relief when we see a dog is being pulled by them. 
I will still feel confident when I see those words in the future. Brightstar was not just one person, but all the volunteers who made it work. 
Good will come of this, with a stronger, brighter Brightstar. How can it not? Look at the people who are trying to pick up the pieces. They are all wonderful, caring people who open their homes to unknown dogs and care for them, nurse them back to health. Maybe the name may change, who knows, but no one or nothing will stop them from helping the dogs.

For what it's worth, you guys have my support. God bless you guys for what you have done to save the lives of so many dogs, and what you will do in the future.

I hope Ruth gets the help she needs.


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> I am quite sure everyone agrees with that statement. And while I don't think "crucifying" is productive, we certainly can and should be working to learn something as a community from this very unfortunate and totally preventable situation!


A former member here was crucified when, more or less, the same thing happened to her a few years ago. Members of this board turned on her like a pack of wolves. Actually that is downsizing what was done to her.


----------



## Prinzsalpha

I remember! So true GEG.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: FORWARD - BRIGHTSTAR PRESS RELEASE*

I cannot impartially comment regarding the differences between that case and this obviously, but I will try. 

Here you have people stepping right up-persons involved in the organization, admitting to the "wrongness" of the situation, not denying abuse, and trying to take responsibility. 

Other than that press release, which borders on it in comparison to other statements, no one is saying that there was no wrong doing and that the person involved, as much as she is cared for, should be accountable for her behavior. 

I believe that this is different. 

This was also one individual in a very large organization, so you have that to consider. One person does not an organization make, but an organization is only as strong as its weakest links-so the organization must be very careful in moving forward. But the fact that no one is denying that this is an unacceptable situation I believe makes a big difference.


----------



## Gigi

Brightstar people hold your heads up high. Think of the the dogs that were saved because of you. I am sure many of us could fall into the same situation as Ruth did. As we look at all the sad faces of dogs on this board. I know I would love to have them all and help them but like most of us know our limits. It is said we learn from our mistakes. Well this is a lesson for all rescues.

I have had the pleasure to transport for Brightstar. The last 2 being Manny now Cole and Jeffery now Owen both from this board. Following their progress on this board and Brightstars web site. I hope in the future I will be able to help transport more.

Brightstar in time you will come back better than ever. You have the support of many people behind you.

Gigi


----------



## dd

> Quote: I failed to mention earlier that the Humane Society told me that (they) have 100% placement and only put to sleep dogs with behavioral or medical conditions that would prevent them being adoptable.


This is from mcdoglovers, above. I am seeing emails flying around asking for help for the dogs. My understanding is that the dogs are safe and in good hands. 

dd


----------



## Prinzsalpha

A future with out Brightstar is bleak. I sincerely hope they are able to reorganize and be the shining star they are! I know the best intentions were always foremost in their minds.


----------



## Avamom

Yes DD, when this story broke we felt that was the most important thing to make sure of before anything else...that's why Lisa called the Humane Society investigator, to hear it from the source, so there would be no questions. The dogs interest are the first and most important interest...and they are safe with a dedicated organization in charge of their care and placement.

Geg, I was waiting for someone to bring this up and I'm sure anyone else that has been on the board during that time will know exactly what we are talking about. I think Jean made the point that is what I also believe is the biggest difference. There is a difference between an individual that makes up almost the entirety of a rescue getting overwhelmed and way over their numbers and one foster home in a large organization getting over their numbers. In BOTH instances there should have been some checks and balances so that and this didn't happen. 

The biggest difference I see is that this incident, as horrible as it is and as embarrasing and shameful as it is, it was brought directly to the attention of the rescue community, wrong was admitted and hopefully help is being received to Ruth. Admitting the situation was wrong, not trying to say everything was fine, it was taken wrong, the Humane Society is just out to get us....that makes all the difference in the world....at least to me.

I am not saying lets forget this, Brightstar can do no wrong lets sing Kumbaya together. I am waiting on the internal investigation to find out how something this big can be missed and why there was no one checking on each other. However since several well respected volunteers resigned recently, I am thinking this was noticed but changes were not made that needed to be. That is something I want to make sure the new leadership is dedicated to fixing.

Number of dogs in a rescue is very important and when you have volunteers who also do personal pulls or foster for other rescues, those numbers have to be watched too. 

I have been personally to the majority of our foster homes houses, others have been to my house and those I haven't seen have been visited by others in leadership positions....but we are a small rescue. Maybe something that needs to be looked at is making sure a rescue doesn't get too big to police itself. I don't know what the answer is, but I know that we should all learn from this, look internally at ourselves and see where we can ALL improve.


----------



## dd

Great post Avamom.



> Quote:Admitting the situation was wrong, not trying to say everything was fine, it was taken wrong, the Humane Society is just out to get us....that makes all the difference in the world


I agree 100% with that, and I hope Brightstar will move forward in a positive way. Transparency is HUGE. And it can be difficult to remain objective when you are trying to help in an area that is fraught with emotion. I remember a hoarder situation a couple of years ago where a respected breeder was abetted to a degree by "facilitators" who felt she could be doing no wrong due to her previous reputation. Because of this selected blindness, the situation continued much longer than it should have - to the detriment of the dogs. You can't mend a problem until you admit it's a problem, as Jean said.

This should be a wake-up call to all of us.

dd


----------



## dumasgsd

This is very unfortunate that one person's actions effect so many wonderful people that have a passion for working for the dogs.

All of you that volunteer for Brightstar, hang in there. How you handle this will show your true dedication for this very worthy cause. You should be the legacy for the rescue, not this single event, by one person. Support each other and good luck...


----------



## daniella5574

GiGi,
I was Cole's (formerly Manny) and now Owens (formerly Jeffrey) foster mom, and I appreciate so much the help with transport you offered. I think the where are they now section is important for people to see that these dogs that come into foster homes ARE taken care of, loved, and given all that they need and deserve to have a wonderful life and be successfully matched with families that will give them a forever home. Cole is now a graduate and his family is working towards a CGC title for him, and I couldnt be more proud.
I want to thank everyone for their support, and I ask to please remember that this IS a shock to many of the fosters if not all, to wake up in the morning with a press release in our inbox. Condemning, criticizing, will bring no good. BrightStar has helped many dogs since I joined only a year ago, I have met many, many wonderful volunteers who I look up to, admire, respect, and have been a true inspiration to me. THEY are the reason I have the strength to continue in rescue when it sometimes gets hard to bear the overwhelming sadness we see... when it feels like no matter how many we help- we arent helping enough. I have seen way too many people attack each other on this board due to emotions running high, and we need to remember we are ALL in this for the dogs. We as rescuers need to support one another, be a shoulder to lean on in times of need and ones to cheer each other on in the successes. We need to realize that transparency and asking questions is a MUST, but that there is a way that we can ask them-without sending like we are already condemning someone. Every one makes mistakes, and it is so easy to want to help them all and have a difficult time saying no- especially when you think you can squeeze "just one more" in... I dont think that this situation occured because someone didnt care or was committing "horrible abuse" as someone put it earlier, it is a case of too big of a heart and not enough room. I know I would NEVER want to be the person in rescue to have to turn a dog away or make that final decision, and for those of us that have never had to do that, take a moment and try to put yourself into those shoes. To look at the eyes of a loving dog, pleading for help, and having to say "no sorry, it will have to die". It is easy to get in over a persons head- NOT because they are a bad person, not because they dont care, but because they CARE so much. 
I believe that BrightStar will get through this and continue to go on, because we have a group of dedicated, loving volunteers who want nothing more than to help the dogs. Do not judge all of the volunteers off a press release- remember how the media is, and they love nothing more than blowing things up larger than what they are for the sake of ratings. I am still a proud volunteer for BrightStar and will always remember why I rescue- for the dogs.


----------



## kathyb

Thank you to all the Brightstar members who have helped out so many dogs. They have been there for so many dogs when no one else was. Like any organization there is always room for improvement and mistakes are made. This is just one person's mistake in a large group of people that help out these dogs. After reading all of this I am just sitting here crying thinking of all the dogs that they have helped in the past and the ones that will not get help because of this.


----------



## bdanise1

Danni & Kathy,
Very well said. Now we all need to pull together and Keep BrightStar the force that it has been and whats its all about. Saving the dogs.. WE all make mistakes and all of us that are in Rescue could see very how very easy it is to say just one more, because we cant stand by and watch them be put to sleep.
I am proud to be a part of the BrightStar team and I can say my one Foster came from this board ( Natalie), Kathy knows me and has been to my house many times... She can tell you all my dogs even my fosters are very much loved and well taken care of...
I hope we can all learn from this and move on to make BrightStar better..


----------



## jacksons.mama

Danni - very well put


----------



## kathyb

I have been at bdanise1 many times and she and the rest of her family love all the dogs very much. They are very well taken care of and I would let her take care my pup anytime. She is only one of the many wonderful fosters that Brightstar has.


----------



## MPHS

This sounds like such a familiar situation! Many of you long term members will remember the Jan 2005 fiasco. And were quick to judge and attack this person. The word crucified is putting it lightly. This person was even banned from this board before she could try to defend herself. But we all know how the media loves to enhance situations such as this. Many times not giving all the facts in order to make is seem worse that is really is. And people are so quick to judge and condemn.

And I do believe that Ruth Urban was one of the main ones that attacked Pepper in the Jan 2005 fiasco. And Pepper only had 31 GSD to her 35!!


----------



## Vinnie

I believe there are some stark differences between this case and the other. As Jean said earlier:


> Quote: I cannot impartially comment regarding the differences between that case and this obviously, but I will try.
> 
> Here you have people stepping right up-persons involved in the organization, admitting to the "wrongness" of the situation, not denying abuse, and trying to take responsibility.
> 
> Other than that press release, which borders on it in comparison to other statements, no one is saying that there was no wrong doing and that the person involved, as much as she is cared for, should be accountable for her behavior.
> 
> I believe that this is different.
> 
> This was also one individual in a very large organization, so you have that to consider. One person does not an organization make, but an organization is only as strong as its weakest links-so the organization must be very careful in moving forward. But the fact that no one is denying that this is an unacceptable situation I believe makes a big difference.


Also I have been following this thread and I have to say I personally am very saddened by what has happened but I am also very proud of our rescue members coming together, supporting each other and who have shown compassion. Choosing to learn from this incident is better than bashing and bringing down others. It’s difficult I know but it shows real maturity on your parts. Thank you.


----------



## bdanise1

I think most would agree... This is about the dogs and what we can do to help.
I say lets get past this and do what we are really here to do. Save these dogs and make she ther are going into good home..

If questions are asked don't get offened please know we are only looking out for the dogs...


----------



## TMarie

I just finished reading this. I am so sorry BrightStar is going through this.

I am also very proud of all the volunteers coming together. I have all the faith in the world that BrightStar will move forward.

Here in Nevada one of our cat rescues went through something similar, but on a much larger scale, of over 700 cats seized from a 2.5 acre sanctuary last summer. Criminal charges are in the process of being pursued on the past president. Best Friends worked with several of us volunteers for over 6 months last year, and we are still working with them with the care and rehoming of all the cats.

But, guess what, the rescue is slowly rebuilding their image and regaining the publics trust. they were banned from doing adoptions at our local Petsmarts, but with good, passionate, never giving up volunteers, they are moving forward and regaining the respect they once had.

I trust BrightStar will do the same.

Kudos, to all of the Volunteers, and stay strong and confident, and we will see BrightStar come out of this.


----------



## FORRUGER

I haven't had time to read all the comments in this thread but just wanted to say that Brightstar and the people from there I've dealth with have been kind caring folks and have helped save many dogs from our shelters here in WV. They're a great rescue and I hope that this situation won't inhibit their efforts to save lives in the future. The good this rescue has done as a whole far outweighs this bad event... and I'm thankful the dogs being hoarded were all able to be saved.


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: ntyndall This sounds like such a familiar situation! Many of you long term members will remember the Jan 2005 fiasco. And were quick to judge and attack this person. The word crucified is putting it lightly. This person was even banned from this board before she could try to defend herself. But we all know how the media loves to enhance situations such as this. Many times not giving all the facts in order to make is seem worse that is really is. And people are so quick to judge and condemn.
> 
> And I do believe that Ruth Urban was one of the main ones that attacked Pepper in the Jan 2005 fiasco. And Pepper only had 31 GSD to her 35!!


Actually, not only was she banned, but this board ended up censoring us on the subject. If anyone was to continue posting about it they were also banned.


----------



## JanH

Sad for the dogs. Beyond that I'll just withhold comment. :-(


----------



## k9dad1234

I beleive that it is too bad for the dogs involved, but what I dont understand is this being the SECOND time that the same agency had to go into the house and deal with this same issue. Late year the Humane society was also called into there home in Fairport because of these SAME EXACT issues with dogs. They just just keep doing it to themselves. I know that people have stepped in to help them with this issue before the law enforcement got involved to try to work with them, but they didint work back. If they did get any where with them. The people living at the home would just fill back up with dogs again. So this being said I dont understand how the Brightstar Board can say they didnt have a chance to do anything about this situation, BECUASE I AM SURE THE BOARD WAS AWARE AT LEAST SOME PEOPLE.


----------



## skyizzy

k9dad1234


----------



## wsumner26

k9dad1234, I assume you joined the board to post the message above, so I hope you feel better now. 

skyizzy...please give us a rest.


----------



## Phay1018

Too many people are pointing fingers instead of looking at the bigger picture, how to move on as a rescue in whole, that's all.


----------



## daniella5574

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26k9dad1234, I assume you joined the board to post the message above, so I hope you feel better now.
> 
> skyizzy...please give us a rest.


Yes, please, and thank you. This is ONE person- not the whole rescue. BrightStar will continue- we will continue to save dogs, and I know as for myself, I will not sit here and point fingers as to who did what for what reason, but I do know that members of BrightStar need to stick together and pull BrightStar back up for the sake of the dogs we love- and assuming they are going to continue being a BrightStar volunteer, I think that is what we all need to do instead of pointing fingers at ANYONE for ANY REASON. We CANT change what has happened, so lets move forward and continue making a difference in dog's lives.


----------



## shilohsmom

> Originally Posted By: wsumner26k9dad1234, I assume you joined the board to post the message above, so I hope you feel better now.
> 
> skyizzy...please give us a rest.


I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## MPHS

Don't see the "stark" difference in the situations. The organization admits to the "wrongness" of the situation, not actual person responsible. Haven't heard a word out of her or her side of the story. Probably woun't either as it seems this happened last year, but somehow kept quiet. Ruth was so quick to judge and attack the person in Jan 2005. Wonder what she has to say now?


----------



## BowWowMeow

Whatever happened in the past, I don't think that anyone is denying that Ruth Urban got way in over her head and now there's a huge mess to clean up. Way too many animals are out of a home and what's left of a rescue that helped a lot of dogs is going to have to pick up the pieces. And well meaning or not, no one can humanely handle that many dogs at one time without a full time staff to care for them. 

As a rescue community I think we have two clear courses of action:

1) We can spend a lot of time bashing Ruth and speculating about details that may or may not be true. Along the way we can create more animosity and divisions and tear one another down. This course of action isn't uncommon for the rescue community; emotions always run high when you're trying to save lives and it's a bunch of really stressed out people, for the most part. The end result of this course of action is the creation of a lot more negative energy in a part of our lives that is always in dire need of positive energy. 

OR

2) We can work harder as a community to be sure that something like this does not happen again. So we can turn it into a constructive conversation and ask each other difficult questions, redouble our efforts on transparency and help one another make our individual rescues stronger. 

I have started one conversation intended to ask some difficult questions about how many rescues one person or family can truly handle. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=693405&page=1#Post693405
I hope all of you will join in so we can learn from one another. 

I think it would be great if we could start other conversations dealing with the challenges of working in rescue. It is much more difficult than we like to admit and clearly takes its toll in our lives.


----------



## GSDolch

There is no point in bickering back and forth about who did what when and why. You can not change the past, you can learn from it, but when something happens, and then years later something happens again, whats the point in saying "well this happened then".

You learn from the past and you move on, you learn from your mistakes and try to see that they dont happen again. Sometimes it might take once or twice to happen, but that is human nature. People do/say things that they shouldnt and hindsight is 20-20

You move forward, not backwards.

I do hope that things just get better from here on out, and it looks like Brightstar is trying to work as a group to make that happen, I wish them all the best and all the luck in the world.

It'll be a battle I think, but admitting that something needs to be fixed is the first step.

Briefly on the mental subject that someone mentioned earlier..I do not know this women, never met her so I can say anything regarding her personally, but OCD, and sometimes Depression leads to hording, and also, some people can be EXCELENT at HIDING it, lots of times through denial, and sometimes cause they think they can just fix it themselves. I dont think its anything to laugh at or to point fingers at, I think it something that should be discussed and worked to make better. Its not an excuse, but it is a reason for some, and to often their hearts are so in the right place, but in over their head they get.

I know all to well how something like this can effect a well meaning person, I know all to well how to hide things, and make it seem like everything is hunky doory.

One thing that needs to be watched to, is often times when the dogs are just taken away on a whim, its all to easy for people to fall back into the same habit very very quickly.

Its a tricky situation sometimes. While lots of times it happens just out of sheer neglected and not caring, sometimes there are serious reasons behind it that need to be addressed, not just for the animals, but for the people to so that a cycle can be broken or "fixed" if it were. It can be really really hard, and all anyone can do, is the best they can. On both sides of the situation.

Brightstar has my support 100%


----------



## Kay13411

This is so very sad for all involved. I personally have 3 rescued GSD's from BrightStar and proud to say I have also fostered for them. I have had the privilage of speaking with Ruth on a number of occations, and her interst were in saving the dogs. When I look at some of the pictures in the urgent rescue section, I can't help but think "Well whats one more" I completely understand how Ruth got in over her head, but she was making the moved to rectify all of it. I work for a rescue in my area, and tend to 20 dogs daily, I can't not emagine having full time job and tending to 35 dogs when I got home. I don't agree with what happend here, but I do completely understand how easy it happens. 

BrightStar will always have 100% of my support. Without them I would not have my wonderful pack. By the way, one female that was rescued through brghtstar came HW+ Ruth didn't blink an eye at this, and encouraged me to help her. Another my Denver was so gone by the time BrightStar stepped in due to EPI and Allergies. He weighted in at 64 lbs when I got him. With all the help of the brightstar people, we now know that he had the EPI and allergies, and were able to get him to a healthier state. He now weights in at 85lbs. I for one will help Ruth and the BrightStar team in anyway that I can.


----------



## ILGHAUS

In reading this thread I am sure that many of us are seeing the true personalities of some of our rescue folk and such impessions will be long lasting. Many of the posters have shown true maturity and their real desire to help the dogs. And I was also pleased to see that representatives from other organizations did not take this as an opportunity to do further damage but instead extended an understanding hand. 

BrightStar, I would like to also join others in this thread -- both as an individual and as a representative from another nonprofit organization -- in saying that I hope that you can find the inner strength to regroup and go forward and continue on with your mission.


----------



## Betty

Well said TJ.

The difference here is that it seems that people are taking responsibility both as an organizaton and as individuals. The gist I'm getting is that it happened, lets make sure the dogs are taken care of, and what can we do to make sure it does not happen again.


----------



## ninhar

This is so sad. I'm heartened to see that the volunteers and board have stepped up to meet this issue head on. They will have a long road ahead to rebuild the faith in rescue with their community. Unfortunately, there are people who distrust rescue orgs and will use this as an opportunity to distort the facts and take shots at them. I wish the volunteers and board of Brightstar the best of luck getting through this tough time.


----------



## oregongsdr111

Unless you work at a shelter, or are in the trenches of making life, and death decisions of animals, you will never be able to relate to the situation at the level of this person.
One does not wake up one day and decide to add more animals than they can care for.
It happens over time, and usually with harmless intent.
Unless you are the person that answers the phones, reads the e-mails, and looks at the photo’s of animals that are going to die if YOU can not help them ASAP, you should not judge. I myself balance on the edge at times. When see dog after dog, day after day, plea after plea, you can become overwhelmed. I do not have pre-existing mental illness, but do suffer from compassion fatigue at times. For me it can be double hard, as I receive the calls for the rescue, and if I can not help, I often see the dogs brought into the County Shelter I work at, being signed over for euthanasia. People that work at shelters, operate rescues, volunteer for animal agencies, and, or aide animals in any way, have that little extra compassion, which forges them ahead to assist pets at a higher level. Disposable animals are a community problem, left to a few to handle. Please do not condemn unless you have offered your services at your local shelter, or are an active volunteer with a rescue, or humane society. I do not see that this person was collecting these dogs for personal profit, but it seems from the outside looking in, just making an effort to save their life. Over crowding is not a quality of life, but to a person dealing with the alternatives, she may have viewed the crates as at least an option of life. To those wagging your fingers, step up, and offer to assist any local rescue or shelter and help prevent another person that cares, from being pushed over the edge. Our rescue has made rules on maximum dogs in any one persons care to prevent this from happening. I can say without them I could at times be pushed over the edge. It is the hardest thing ever to say no, when you know the dog’s next step is death. 

I am very sorry this happened, and I do not hate this woman, but feel deep heartfelt sympathy. She did not abandon these dogs, but tried to hard to help, and got out of control.
Paula
Oregon German Shepherd Rescue


----------



## wsumner26

Thank you Paula L. Your message says it all.


----------



## lovemyShepherd

As a former Animal Control Worker, I have also seen some horrible horriding Situations, and also have seen good intentions gone wrong by Over crowding.
It is my understanding these animals were vetted and in good body condition and even though the condition were not good it sounds like they were working on fixing the situation.
In rescue there are never enough volunteers, time or money.. and unfortuantely there are things worse then Death.. 
When rescuing a new dog.. how is it going to effect the other animals all ready in your care.

I am fortunate to have a wonderful vet clinic that for a temp situation an animal can be boarded there, but I know that it can not be a long term situation.

Rescue is never about one person be it president or not but a collective group of people that stand up to help.. an animal need
foster homes are needed adopters and supporters.

One Life at a time We make a difference


transporters


----------



## middleofnowhere

> Originally Posted By: Avamom....
> 
> It is very easy to listen to all the pleas to take just one more, look at all the dogs in this state or that, look at that face, someone please save her...where is xyz rescue why can't they help...
> 
> Those are the pleas heard and read everyday ....


OK I didn't make it all the way through the posts perhaps people have already supported AvaMom's statement-- But she hit the nail on the head.

This is not the first time an organization known to and working at least in some cases to rescue through this board has had something like this happen.

Would those of us pleading for people to rescue this dog, that dog and the other one across the country take a hard look at themselves. Consider what you are doing when you plead "Can't someone???" If you are stepping up yourself and if you are equipped to step up that is one thing. Placing guilt on others, playing on their emotions is another. And conferring "angel" status -- sorry we are all mortals here. Keep in mind that you bear some of the responsibility for this. Think about it the next time you are entering a post pleading with someone to help.

And think about why you want a rescue organization to be transparent - why you want them registered as a not for profit - why you want them to truly have a representative board of directors. It's not just about the tax deduction. It is for accountability.

The people who spoke up faced an incredibly difficult task - turning in people they cared about, turning in people who trusted them. The organization now faces several challenges - maintaining or reestablishing trust in the community, revamping their policies and regulations regarding the housing and care of animals taken in and who knows what other safeguards they will need to look at.

I applaud the institution for acceptinig the challenge. 

I want those who post on our rescue forums to also accept the challenge. Step back and look at what you are doing. Are you helping the dog you are posting about by piling guilt on people? Is there another approach you could take? Accept that you will be questioned and vetted before people will volunteer to turn an animal over to you or to help you obtain the animal. Recognize that if you think you can help the animal you may need to pull it an transport it yourself. As for those of us posting animals from Petfinder and A/C sites, realize that you have no authority to restrict who pulls that animal unless you are affiliated with the organization holding that animal. I know that those of you who are involved in seeking solutions for the dogs are well intentioned. But sadly there are limits.


----------



## middleofnowhere

I've now read more of the thread and I have a suggestion:

What do you think of the possiblity that as a group the "rescue" people on this board started drafting a model constitution and by law set for rescue organizations? A start would be to gather samples of what is out there from big and small rescue organizations. Perhaps some organization has already done this. (I'm thinking HSUS, NorthShore & Best Friends as possibilities.) It would seem like something, once developed, we could have as a sticky in the rescue section. And it might be something very useful.


----------



## mpfsmf573

I can not agree more with Kay we got involved with Brightstar back in 2003 and started with fostering and later adopted our first foster in Klondyke which sadly he passed on this year in April. I have never met Ruth but when Klondyke passed I asked Kay to notify Brightstar and immediatly herd from Ruth. I believe she met no harm and I would support her and Brightstar without questioning that at all. I do agree it is easy to get in to deep. But I recently learned this is not an isolated event this is happening Nationwide. We got involved in saving a female GSD in GA at the time we were asking for help to save her and get her to NY I was told by a southern rescue they were to full and really could not take anymore and they were going to pull her anyway. The other thing I noticed yet another southern rescue is posting on the "urgent" board regularly when the girl in GA expenses reach astronomical fees we could not find a way to get her to NY. I have to ask myself if this other rescue is posting regularly for help on the urgent board why are they not pulling for there organization perhaps they are to full as well or offer to get saved animals into the good homes. Seems to me everyone wants to do the right thing but because opinions differ we as humans do not necessarily do what is best for the animal, you can only do what you can if these dogs were malnurshed or dieng daily then yes fingers can be pointed. We as humans hold the responsiblity of taking care of our kids(In my case my dogs and cats). What disturbs me most in all of this is Brighstar reps just resigned and in my eyes left Ruth and Brightstar hanging to take whatever may happen, as I understand it some of these reps lived near Ruth and could of and should of steped in like intervention. I will turn to this great organization to help put another GSD in my home I should of stay with Brightstar myself. I tried to get help for saving a sweet young girl but that help fell short and was misleading.


----------



## sunnygirl272

Offers of assistance to help with overload need to be accepted to actually work.


----------



## geg

How...... "sweet"..... that everyone is being so understanding and supportive of RU. 

Too bad the same reaction could not have taken place in 2005, then those dogs would have had the support of everyone instead of being taken and put in the hellhole of a shelter in Mississippi they were subjected to, then allowed to go with anyone that came in with $50, (thank God all those people that came in with $50 were all working with the rescue). Filthy kennels (hosed out while the dogs were in them), no outdoor runs, many in outside kennels with no roofs, rampant with fleas & ticks, no follow-up care for those in treatment for HW, etc., not to mention the ACO, instigated by 2-3 members of this board, was ultimately fired for her handling of the whole "lack of a situation".

Is that what all this hoopla is all about as far as learning from prior experiences? 

In 2005 one person and 30 dogs had to be "sacrificed" for this "learning experience"- how disgusting. Thank God for all the people behind the scenes back then, many of them on this board- ultimately only one dog was never accounted for. The one person that was attacked by this board's members was the driving force behind the mission to get all the dogs safe and out of harm's way and into wonderful adoptive homes.

Is RU a driving force for BrightStar or is she allowing everyone else in the organization to do her cleanup?


----------



## wsumner26

> Quote: I was told by a southern rescue they were to full and really could not take anymore and they were going to pull her anyway.


Marc and Susan,
I am outraged with your absurd post. You begged for help for Samantha, *and tried to get me to pull her for you as an individual before ANY rescues became involved.* I refused, because I do not pull for private adopters. They sometimes turn out to be stupid people who won't follow through with their commitments. <u>I have to say that it really threw up a "red flag" for me, when I found out Darcy was paying your vet bills for Samantha out of her own pocket, to save Samantha's life.</u> You should know that I was cc'd on all of your emails regarding Samantha. For anyone who doubts this person was trying to adopt Samantha before ANY rescues got involved, please read the following post from the "Samantha" thread on this forum:

_
*wsumner26, 

Can you help you seem to have the knowledge we need for this shelter. I was just writing what the woman told me on the phone and I did see what Petfinder was posting. I could not understand I was offering a home for Samantha. Kay is my neighbor and has the necessary connections to work on her transport. Can You or do you know someone in GA that cah help us.

Marc *_

Also, for anyone who wishes to read the Samantha thread, here is the link:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=667172&page=1&fpart=2

*<span style="color: #3333FF">In closing, I suggest any rescue who wants to adopt a dog to this person should contact the vet where the previous dog died, and make sure everything was done to save it's life, that was possible. (just my opinion)</span>*


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

wsumner26, This is an OFFICIAL MODERATOR WARNING!!!!!!!!!

We'd like to keep this thread open for educational and informational reasons. But if it starts getting down to name calling and mudslinging, it will be locked and possibly removed entirely.


----------



## wsumner26

Sorry mods.......I was expecting that. I will pm to this person if I choose to communicate with them in the future. False info. was posted publicly, and I felt it required a public reply. Please edit if necessary.


----------



## ninhar

Jody, you still don't get it. Pepper was MidSouth rescue. 100% of the dogs in the rescue were fostered with her and she was 100% responsible for the conditions they were kept in.

Ruth was not Brightstar, she was Brightstar's president, but there are many other caring volunteers in that rescue who are now picking up the pieces. Why do you feel a need to publicly flog them?


----------



## daniella5574

geg- I was not here in 2005- but I do know that it takes a bigger person to feel sorry for, and try to help those in need than continually bash them. And yes, I feel terrible for the dogs in that case and now. Whats done is done, in 2005, and now. No one is saying that what happened was right, but BrightStar volunteers are moving forward for the DOGS. What good is it going to do to sit here and call names and be sarcastic? What good does that do for the dogs? What will all this change regarding what happened three years ago,and now, what will all the sarcasm change? I think everyone needs to remember our common goal-to save the dogs. It takes alot to upset me, but I am really tired of the bashing and name calling- lets all put our energy into what we are here to do. This is especially not an easy situation for all of us volunteers where this has hit so close to home and is personal- and I truly thank all the people here who understand this and are supportive of the Bright Star volunteers who are trying to move forward to save the voiceless.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Geg - It has also been noted that the ORGANIZATION itself has been dealing with this openly and honestly with no denial involved. And no dogs pulled through this board were in the home in question.

In 2005 (Yes I was here. What I posted then is pretty much what I posted now - People who plead with pathos for others to pull animals, who call people who do it "angels" are part of the problem. There is shared responsibility in this.) the "rescue" was one person with not even a semblence of a board. A lot of denial was involved and little acceptance of responsibility. 

Why are the defenders of the 2005 mess unable to see the differences? There's a world of difference. 

What good came out of 2005 is that the board became more aware of what was going on and of vetting not just individuals but organizations when you offer to transport or pull. There was also a lot of discussion about what to do with the entire rescue segment of the board. 

Now, to be a broken record, what I suggest we do with this is look around to see what guidelines there are for operating a "rescue" type organization and post links to what there is and if there isn't enough, develop some models. Good heavens, writing by laws and constitutions from scratch is intimidating. Having a template that you can modify should make developing a responsible rescue a little easier.

If some members want to continue to insist on rehashing what you see as a grevious wrong, you will probably suceed in getting this thread shut down. Whether or not I agree with your position regarding 2005 is irrelevant. Rehashing it serves no purpose. 

Can we please move on with what we might learn from this?


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: ninharJody, you still don't get it. Pepper was MidSouth rescue. 100% of the dogs in the rescue were fostered with her and she was 100% responsible for the conditions they were kept in.
> 
> Ruth was not Brightstar, she was Brightstar's president, but there are many other caring volunteers in that rescue who are now picking up the pieces. Why do you feel a need to publicly flog them?


*I* don't get it? Who said I'm "publicly flogging" the caring volunteers? I'm making the observation that everyone is so sympathetic of RU yet many members here "publicly flogged" Pepper. 

Were all those caring volunteers at RU's everyday- were they responsible for the conditions she kept those dogs in? NO, RU was solely responsible. Did those caring volunteers know what was going on? I'm sure someone did, but as with Pepper, it was easier just to continue to ask and expect her to take in all the dogs, but when the 2-3 people, who I will not name here, instigated the issue with Pepper, it was sooooo easy to forget how hard she worked and tried to help EVERYONE. 

Someone said there were two people helping at RU everyday, well there were five people helping at Pepper's everyday and she had 4 less dogs and no birds and no dogs used the house as a toilet- puppies may have used their crates as one, but adults did not. 

If you condemn one, you condemn both.


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: Dannigeg- I was not here in 2005- but I do know that it takes a bigger person to feel sorry for, and try to help those in need than continually bash them. And yes, I feel terrible for the dogs in that case and now. Whats done is done, in 2005, and now. No one is saying that what happened was right, but BrightStar volunteers are moving forward for the DOGS. What good is it going to do to sit here and call names and be sarcastic? What good does that do for the dogs? What will all this change regarding what happened three years ago,and now, what will all the sarcasm change? I think everyone needs to remember our common goal-to save the dogs. It takes alot to upset me, but I am really tired of the bashing and name calling- lets all put our energy into what we are here to do. This is especially not an easy situation for all of us volunteers where this has hit so close to home and is personal- and I truly thank all the people here who understand this and are supportive of the Bright Star volunteers who are trying to move forward to save the voiceless.


I am not bashing or name calling, I am simply pointing out the similarities- people learn from their mistakes? Then, if everyone is going to bow down to RU and the conditions she allowed dogs to be in then Pepper is owed an apology because her dogs were not kept in such poor conditions. Many BrightStar volunteers admit to what the conditions were like, all the local people that volunteered with Pepper at her home were appalled at what she was accused of.


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereGeg -
> 
> Can we please move on with what we might learn from this?


I'm done middleofnowhere- what a disgusting display of hypocrisy on this board. I pray all the dogs will be rehabbed and rehomed safely


----------



## ninhar

> Quoteid those caring volunteers know what was going on? I'm sure someone did, but as with Pepper, it was easier just to continue to ask and expect her to take in all the dogs,


It has been stated that of the dogs at Ruth's home, only one was from this board, the others were from local area shelters. If Ruth was pulling dogs locally who were not GSDs, it is quite feasable that the Bright Star volunteers knew nothing about this until recently.


----------



## Bacchus

> Originally Posted By: k9dad1234I beleive that it is too bad for the dogs involved, but what I dont understand is this being the SECOND time that the same agency had to go into the house and deal with this same issue. Late year the Humane society was also called into there home in Fairport because of these SAME EXACT issues with dogs. They just just keep doing it to themselves. I know that people have stepped in to help them with this issue before the law enforcement got involved to try to work with them, but they didint work back. If they did get any where with them. The people living at the home would just fill back up with dogs again. So this being said I dont understand how the Brightstar Board can say they didnt have a chance to do anything about this situation, BECUASE I AM SURE THE BOARD WAS AWARE AT LEAST SOME PEOPLE.


What?????? Can someone please explain this? Is this true? If it is, this sheds a whole new light on what happened here.


----------



## Bacchus

The article below says that 5 dogs were euthanized. Is this also true??

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=de61c69a-f2f0-4958-bdf8-fe97a9d48802&rss=102


----------



## margaret13

Well said BowWowMeow


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: ninhar
> It has been stated that of the dogs at Ruth's home, only one was from this board, the others were from local area shelters. If Ruth was pulling dogs locally who were not GSDs, it is quite feasable that the Bright Star volunteers knew nothing about this until recently.


From the Rochester Democrat and Chronicle:



> Quote:The dogs, *all German shepherds*, ranged in age from puppies to adults, McHargue said.


BUT, I probably should not believe everything I read, should I? Just like everyone should not have believed everything they read about Pepper, should they?

From Pet Talk Pet of the Day 
Carol Tutzauer
President, Buffalo Humane
Advising Director, Brightstar Board of Directors:



> Quote:Many of you have heard the news about the seizure of dogs from the home of Brightstar founder Ruth Urban. *Many within the Brightstar organization have been concerned <u>for some time</u> that Ruth simply was taking on too much, too many dogs,* and those dogs with the most "issues" and health concerns. Others in the organization saw Ruth as the ONLY person who would step up to help.


Personally, I could care less where the dogs are from- Europe, this board or local to her. 

Are all those BrightStar caring volunteers only caring volunteers if the dogs are posted on this board and they are GSDs? What does "where the dogs come from" or what breed they are have anything to do with this situation? Many dogs listed on their site are not purebred.

Females:
http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/availfemales.html

Males:
http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/availmales.html

BrightStar dogs are BrightStar dogs regardless of what they are and where they are originated and pulled from or where they are posted. IF RU is pulling local dogs and she is just the president of BrightStar, not she *is* BrightStar, like Pepper *is* Mid-South Shepherd, then I would assume the rest of BrightStar and their caring volunteers are supportive of her and knowledgeable about what she is doing. IF NOT, then I guess this *"organization"* needs to become a bit more *"organized"*.


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: KharmahausThe article below says that 5 dogs were euthanized. Is this also true??
> 
> http://www.13wham.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=de61c69a-f2f0-4958-bdf8-fe97a9d48802&rss=102


----------



## dd

> Quote:
> I'm done middleofnowhere


Can we hold you to that now??

dd


----------



## WiscTiger

I have a question for some of you people involved in this thread, do you really think finger pointing, dragging up something from 2005 that isn't connected to this situation is healthy for the GSD Rescue community. Your posting is making you look petty and childish, is that what you want people to think about GSD Rescue Groups. 

It is a real shame when people confess that they are doing this for the love of the dogs and you see childish posts that want to make a point and grow their ego instead of being helpful and psoting constructive things.

Just think any one who type in a search about this situation will come across this post. 

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: dd
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> I'm done middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> 
> Can we hold you to that now??
> 
> dd
Click to expand...

Now you can- but Pepper still is due an apology in light of how this new situation has been received by members here in contrast to the member's reception of the 2005 situation. None of Pepper's dogs had to be euthanized, because there was nothing wrong with any of them.



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI have a question for some of you people involved in this thread, do you really think finger pointing, dragging up something from 2005 that isn't connected to this situation is healthy for the GSD Rescue community. Your posting is making you look petty and childish, is that what you want people to think about GSD Rescue Groups.
> 
> It is a real shame when people confess that they are doing this for the love of the dogs and you see childish posts that want to make a point and grow their ego instead of being helpful and psoting constructive things.
> 
> Just think any one who type in a search about this situation will come across this post.
> 
> Wisc.Tiger - Admin
> Val


Isn't it nice to be able to conveniently forget what everyone here tried to do to her in 2005- *was anyone concerned about what people might think of the GSD rescue community back then?*


----------



## oregongsdr111

I agree. I was not aware of the 2005 thing, but it is the past.
As a community we grow and learn. Maybe the difference between then, and now, shows the growth and maturity of this board.

We really need to rally around those trying to recover from this, and see where we can all help.
It is not so much about the deed now, but how to help the dogs, and opportuntiy for all of us in rescue to review our own policies and procedures.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Originally Posted By: geg
> 
> I'm done middleofnowhere- what a disgusting display of hypocrisy on this board. I pray all the dogs will be rehabbed and rehomed safely


geg, let it go. You know what you know and won't change your mind. And so does everyone else about the past issues. You've said your piece, and the best part was your 'I pray all the dogs will be rehabbed and rehomed safely '


----------



## WiscTiger

geg, go grind your ax some place else.


----------



## margaret13

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> <span style="color: #000099">As a rescue community I think we have two clear courses of action:
> 
> 1) We can spend a lot of time bashing Ruth and speculating about details that may or may not be true. Along the way we can create more animosity and divisions and tear one another down. This course of action isn't uncommon for the rescue community; emotions always run high when you're trying to save lives and it's a bunch of really stressed out people, for the most part. The end result of this course of action is the creation of a lot more negative energy in a part of our lives that is always in dire need of positive energy.
> 
> OR
> 
> 2) We can work harder as a community to be sure that something like this does not happen again. So we can turn it into a constructive conversation and ask each other difficult questions, redouble our efforts on transparency and help one another make our individual rescues stronger.
> 
> I have started one conversation intended to ask some difficult questions about how many rescues one person or family can truly handle. http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=693405&page=1#Post693405
> I hope all of you will join in so we can learn from one another.
> 
> I think it would be great if we could start other conversations dealing with the challenges of working in rescue. It is much more difficult than we like to admit and clearly takes its toll in our lives.


</span>RE: Well said BowWowMeow

I failed to quote what it was I was referring to in my last post.


----------



## Fluffypants

This situation is unfortunate and I feel for the dogs seized and Ruth. I think there are many people who could end up with too many dogs... it's hard to say no... knowing that euthanasia is the end result. 

I have friends who are on the frontline of rescue and I've been told that it is incredibly difficult to walk away from wonderful dogs because there isn't any space for them. This is one of the reasons I only foster occasionally... my heart breaks for all the dogs I see in shelters and I know I would have a hard time saying no myself. 

I'm sure there are many great people who are part of Brightstar's organization and many dogs have been saved thru Brightstar and thru Ruth. Those are things that shouldn't be forgotten and people should rally around and help the dogs and Ruth.

But.... I do agree with GEG on many of her points....I was around for the 2005 situation that occurred with Mid-South Shepherd Rescue and... honestly - many members on this board were horrible to Pepper. I remember reading what people had posted and thinking "my god - does anyone remember any of the good this woman did for so many dogs who had no other option?" What's difficult now is that here is a very similar situation and the treatment is very different than back in 2005. I'm glad it's different because people should not beat-up on any individual for this kind of situation. Not everything printed in the news is accurate as I'm sure this is the case for Brightstar as it was the case for Pepper. 

It's wonderful that people are supportive and wanting to help with the Brightstar situation... but it also brings back memories of Pepper's situation and the horrible treatment she received from members of this board. It's been mentioned that these two situations are very different... there really isn't a big difference....Brightstar is a much bigger organization and Pepper's was on a smaller scale - less fosters, volunteers etc. 

I wish the best for Brightstar and all it's members... dogs included....I hope they can continue their mission to help unwanted GS's... but it's also sad that people will still try and justify the difference in treatment between the two situations. I guess that is easier than admitting crucifying someone for this kind of situation is wrong.

Tanja


----------



## agilegsds

Tanja, I couldn't agree more with your post, you have stated so eloquently what has been going through my mind as I've mulled this over since I saw this thread yesterday.

I also was around in 2005 and remember those events vividly. Moreover, I was privvy to much of the behind-the-scenes activity that was going on. Without dwelling on the past too much, I would like to add that I have gotten to know both Pepper and Ruth online and have always respected both women for their contributions to rescue, even in light of any mistakes that may have been made. People, with the best intentions, make mistakes and sometimes the consequences can be difficult to deal with. I feel badly for the dogs, and for Ruth as I did Pepper and I only wish both of them the best.


----------



## Timber1

Perhaps the best response. I am great at resurrecting the past, but not in this case, and being a rescue guy also know the intentions of the folks that lead these groups are well intended. The bend over backwards to save dogs, and in some cases they bend to far.

As for Geg, tell me about your experiences with adopting or fostering rescue dogs, what groups you work with, and if legit, I apologize.



If not, please do a bit of rescue work before stating your opinions.


----------



## CoriesMom

The entire Rochester dog rescue community is very saddened by what has happened and hopefully we will all learn a valuable lesson from this on monitoring our membership no matter what their status in an organization is. As one of Brightstar's founding members (with Ruth and Kathy Bronson), who also sat on the original Board of Directors, fostered over 75 dogs and worked in many of the Coordinator roles before resigning 2.5 years ago (Both Kathy and I resigned under advisement by our attornys for decisions Ruth was making that put us in jeopardy of both criminal and civil prosecution) I was very sad to hear this. I sincerly hope that Brightstar rebuilds and becomes the organization that Kathy and I envisioned she would be when we began her September 2002. An organization that offered a safe haven for the pure bred GSD of integrity, honesty, temperance, and above all love and patience till they could find suitable forever homes.

I wanted to add an update to this thread on the seized dogs. Some are at Lollypop Farms which is a wonderful gold standard for humane societies and others are at the County Humane Society which is also a good place on a smaller scale. Lollypop does not euthanize unless the animal is sick or aggressive and puts them through an extensive behavioral evaluation. Their adoption rate is very high and Rochester is a place of animal caretakers and shelter adopters. I visited and spoke with one of the workers at Lollypop Farm and some of the dogs will be held till they are deemed ready for adoption and/or the investigation is closed. They are adopting out the highly adoptable ones and one went to a home today with another one in the adoptable kennels. I did not visit the County SPCA so cannot comment on the dogs there. Please find some comfort in knowing these dogs are in warm and clean large kennels until they can move to forever homes in the future.

Lollypop's web address http://www.lollypop.org

Wayne County Humane Society http://www.hswaynepets.org/

Kelly & the Fuzzy Butts


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: Timber1
> 
> As for Geg, tell me about your experiences with adopting or fostering rescue dogs, what groups you work with, and if legit, I apologize.
> 
> If not, please do a bit of rescue work before stating your opinions.


I don't have to toot my own horn in public and it's really none of the people on this board's business what I do. But, I have pm'd you to let you know.


----------



## ninhar

> Originally Posted By: geg
> BrightStar dogs are BrightStar dogs regardless of what they are and where they are originated and pulled from or where they are posted. IF RU is pulling local dogs and she is just the president of BrightStar, not she *is* BrightStar, like Pepper *is* Mid-South Shepherd, then I would assume the rest of BrightStar and their caring volunteers are supportive of her and knowledgeable about what she is doing. IF NOT, then I guess this *"organization"* needs to become a bit more *"organized"*.


Much of the reaction to Pepper in 2005 came when we saw photographs of the condition of her home and of stacked dog cages in her living room. And we found that MidSouth rescue was just one person pulling dog after dog into rescue. Maybe those photos shouldn't have been made public, but they were. 

I would venture in many organizations, the volunteers aren't aware of what happens behind the scenes, how the rescue is structured and checks and balances that should be in place. I volunteered with a rescue that in 2001, the president shut down when we questioned her about the finances and wanted to know who exactly was the board who was making decisions. 

If I and the other volunteers knew then what we know today about rules governing non-profits, that never would have happened. But unless you are directly involved in the startup of an organization, you won't know this. When we started GSGSR, we took that newly acquired knowledge and made sure that all financial and governing decisions as well as information about all dogs in rescue was always available to all volunteers. I would never fault the Brightstar volunteers, they are going through the same hard lesson now that we did.


----------



## Phay1018

http://www.waynetimes.com/articles/052608/feature1.asp


----------



## Betty

> Quote: Much of the reaction to Pepper in 2005 came when we saw photographs of the condition of her home and of stacked dog cages in her living room. And we found that MidSouth rescue was just one person pulling dog after dog into rescue. Maybe those photos shouldn't have been made public, but they were.


The photo's certainly did not help. What left a bad taste in my mouth was that there almost seemed to be the attitude that there was nothing wrong with the situation. It was a vendetta, it was personal, I seem to remember almost denial from some of her supporters. I certainly don't see any excuses or denial in this situation. Empathy-yes, but no one is minimizing the seriousness of the situation. 

But then as now, I did think that some of her supporters did her more harm then good and wonder how she would feel now with this all being rehashed again?


----------



## zenasheart

It is strange that someone was so quick to provide pictures and make sure that they were passed around during the 2005 incident but if there are any pictures available of the current situation, no one is parading them around for the public to view?

But we all know that pictures can be "edited" to look worse or better than they really are.

That being said .. as someone who had adopted from MSSR in early 2005 ... my very first experience into the world of "rescue" .. and one with first hand knowledge of what the care that the gsds received after being "seized" from Pepper and knowing the care that she provided for them before this happened .. like Jodi, I feel that several people on this board "condemned" her unjustly.

I am not saying that this is what should be done to Ruth because it doesn't help the dogs just that there is a world of difference in "attitudes" three years later. 

It doesn't matter if it is a one person orgnization or a multi-person organization .. we all have our limits in what we should attempt to do.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Editing post!


----------



## Timber1

Thanks for the personal E Mail, but if you have been involved in rescue, please share it with this board. 

If does make a difference if you are involved in rescue , because whether transport, charitable contributions or a rescue volunteer, it does take a lot of time and effort to save the shelter dogs.

If you are involved in resuce, then toot you horn in public.


----------



## Timber1

Edit double post


----------



## Timber1

Geg has almost 5,000 posts, and I went back and read some. Suffice it to say the comments this person has posted are well worth a read, including the comments on this issue.


----------



## MPHS

What is your point Timber? You have only been a member of this board for about a year. I'm sure most members have already read in the past, Geg's previous post. Now you be sure to go back and read all my post, as few as they may be.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

come on eveyone, let's try to stay on topic and not just talk about each other...............................


----------



## ninhar

Well said, Betty.

Zenasheart, no one here is minimizing the severity of this current issue. While some of you and others believe that Pepper was treated unjustly by this board, I don't. Jody believes we should apologize to Pepper for her treatment. Say what? Apologize because she only had 31 dogs instead fo 35?

The difference between then and now is that no one is making excuses. I'm sure Ruth has been banned from the board as Pepper was. Its not going to make anything better or worse if pictures are posted or not. Brightstar volunteers didn't have to come here and post about what occurred, but they did so, openly and without minimizing and without excuses.


----------



## zenasheart

IMHO .. the difference is that Pepper was at the time a one person rescue and Ruth is the founder of Bright Star or one of the founders? Both people .. Pepper and Ruth had way to many dogs.

As for me defending Pepper as you call, back in 2005, if you care to go back and check all I did was state the facts that I was present and witness to .. if that is defending her, then so be it. 

And today, then I just stated my opinion and once again someone "assumes" (we all know the definition of assume, don't we??) that I'm defending Pepper ... go figure?

I, truthfully, hope that this is sincerely a case of everyone have learned something from the last time something like this happened to a member/former member of this board.

Rescue is suppose to be about the dogs .. not egos, who can do more than another, which rescue group is bigger and better, which rescue group helps more dogs, which rescue is better funded, which rescue has more volunteers, about who likes whom or dislikes whom.

In case like this one and Pepper's, the dogs are the ones who suffer as well as the reputation of the rescue world in general and those who truly are in this for the dogs have to dig thru all the garbage, bad publicity, etc that stuff like this brings.


----------



## WiscTiger

What good is going back and rehashing, regurgitating, re-everything with the 2005 Pepper situation? I don’t believe anyone who had an opinion on the situation back in 2005 will change their opinion three years later. So you people who think Pepper did not wrong – keep thinking so; you people who think Pepper did one to many things wrong – keep thinking so and both side STOP the arguing about it. It was annoying and a waist of time back in 2005 and it is even more so now.

If you want to keep this post going it was about the current situation with the person who was just removed as President. I think people need to see how the remaining members of BrightStar and the court system handles this. 

Once again I will try to get people to understand all this bickering and mud sling is NOT good for Rescue efforts. Imagine you are surfing the board looking for a Rescue group to get a dog and come across this post. Guess how many people are just going to run and stay away from Rescue groups after they read this thread with the attitudes. Keep it in check from now on or take it to PM. <span style="color: #FF0000">This is the final warning.</span>


----------



## MPHS

Directly from the Administrator who made the rude remark "grind your ax some place else"


----------



## WiscTiger

Yep, you believe what you want... but all this yada isn't going to change anyone's mind.


----------



## daniella5574

I have tried to refrain from saying anything more-but I do want to add that this is getting ridiculous and the point of Darcy's post was to be honest and let everyone know the same information we had found out, so no one thought we were being secretive. Many people had and hopefully do still have faith in BrightStar, and we, the volunteers, are going forward and doing what is needed FOR THE DOGS. Last time I checked, dogs dont hold grudges, or keep rehashing the past, they move forward so maybe lets all learn a lesson from them. Brings to mind the quote I once heard "To err is human, to forgive, is canine". Bottom line is, everyone has a difference of opinions- and to answer why peoples attitudes are so different in THREE YEARS maybe is because people have grown since then- maybe people understand things differently now than they did then- people GROW and LEARN, hopefully over the years people are able to do that. Did anyone stop to think that maybe the people arent patting Ruth on the back and saying "hey, its ok" on here- but maybe that they are sticking by and supporting the volunteers who are with BrightStar? I also feel that one cannot say its not someone elses business what they do in the rescue world when we are all supposed to be working together, and the big topic here is transparency being so important.


----------



## osf

Well said Danni, I hope that is the last word.


----------



## Timber1

My point is tthe GEG folks have done more to rescue dogs then perhaps anyone else that has replied.

And how stupid, I have been on this board for more then a year, would you be happier if I had 2,000 posts. 

Reply appreciated.


----------



## Timber1

Your responses are easy to read; not many. 

I did send you a personal E Mail. LOL I don't know why, probably a waste of time


----------



## Timber1

One final response. My rescue group has told me to avoid this board. 

But this board had absolutely nothing to do with my decision to take rescue dogs. The bickering may actually be good for rescue folks, because those of us that are dedicated could care less about the recent or earlier events. 

Our job is simple, take in a rescue, train to extent we have time for, and place the dog. Never without a home inspection on the part of the rescue person. And perhaps you have stated that.

As for Brightstar, I have no idea what transpired. But I doubt there are any rescue groups in it for dollars, so perhaps it is time to move on.

Finally, if anyone is going to run and stay away from rescue groups because of the comments on this post, then perhaps they should not be involved in rescue. It is a commitment that far transpends any statements on this post.


----------



## drkcloud4u

I just skimmed through the 8 pages on this topic & haven't found the answers to questions that I & I'm sure alot of other people have. 

Is Brightstar still a rescue group? 
Is someone there now planning on taking ahold of the reigns?
Or is Brightstar waiting until charges have been made & the people possibly sentenced before moving forward?

Brightstar can make it out of this if they really try, they just have to find a way to out-shine the current situation. AKA do ALOT of good within a year. It's going to be a rocky road but they can make it if they put their minds to it.


----------



## oregongsdr111

My hopes are that the folks still involved with the rescue will keep us posted. Please let us know if we as a community can offer any help. If you read between the bantering posts, support is here. I know when these cases arise, it makes us all take a step back, and look at our own practices, and accountability. It makes us review our policies to ensure we never let one of our own get into trouble.

Please members of this community, extend your hand, and your heart. Those that are trying to re-group would feel better knowing we are behind them. As for Ruth, I would wager that she is relieved to have this over. The pressure of that life must have been taking it's own personal toll.

When we took the 162 dogs off of a propery last month. I really think the lady was glad we came. Her life was as much a living nightmare as the dogs. The only difference was that she had control, and the dogs didn't.


----------



## zenasheart

Once again, repeating myself

Rescue is suppose to be about the dogs .. not egos, who can do more than another, which rescue group is bigger and better, which rescue group helps more dogs, which rescue is better funded, which rescue has more volunteers, about who likes whom or dislikes whom.


----------



## MatsiRed

I've skimmed through most of this. I also heard about it through my rescue, and most are sympathetic to both Ruth and the rest of Brightstar.

A few things come to my mind. The first is that Ruth (and Pepper) are fellow volunteers who set out to make the world a better place. They both followed their passion to save the dogs that they love, as every one of us here have. Personally, I can't understand finger-pointing at ANY FELLOW VOLUNTEER who sacrifices and labors out of love, irregardless of their mistakes?! Their intentions were NOT malicious, this isn't about greed or power, this is about trying to do the right thing, just going about it the wrong way in the end.

I've heard it through my own rescue that it's 50% about the dogs, and 50% about the volunteers. It's a philosophy I share and one of the reasons I've stuck with them all these years. It is also my belief that ALL VOLUNTEERS are invaluable and should be treasured. As a fellow volunteer, I respect both Ruth and Pepper for giving it their best shot, against many odds. I hope they walk proud of their accomplishments, and hope they are able to recognize and learn from their mistakes, and perhaps come back to rescue stronger AND healthier. Yes, I believe this can happen, with a lot of work.

If you look at other cohesive groups in the helping fields in our society- fire, police, nurses, they monitor each other and support each other, for the most part. (Doesn't mean you don't turn in a bad nurse, I've done it a few times). But the helping professions are a grind, and it's raw emotion, and it's having to cope with a lot of pain and a lot of death in front of you all the time, and it's very easy to get burned out and it's VERY EASY TO LOSE ALL OBJECTIVITY, and to USE DENIAL TO COPE AND LOSE ALL SENSE OF REALITY. I wouldn't be surprised if that's what happened here, and my heart goes out to Ruth. I do realize the wrongs here and the need for law enforcement to step in, but I'm also certain there are all kinds of psychological variables at play here and hope that help is on the way, too.

In terms of the organization itself, I've been through something similar in the 90's at my work. It took both internal and external help to revamp and restore faith. A lot of good came out of it, as I'm sure a lot of good will come out of this with Brightstar, and I wish them well.

In terms of labeling people saints (was that in 'this' thread somewhere?), I think people mean well because for some it's a way of saying thank-you (my Catholic mother is like this, drives me crazy). But it can have some damaging consequences as I've discovered from my own experiences. First of all, 'saints' are put on a pedestal, making them appear like they have super powers, and then when they show their very human traits and make their very human mistakes, everybody gets surprised. And then there are those who will want to jump at the opportunity to knock them down (a notch), not unlike what happens with our dogs, lol. And then finally, 'saints' carry huge burdens around with them, always trying to please everyone, help everyone, save everyone, and be perfect for everyone. The rescue 'saints' are going to get themselves in trouble, because they will save, save, save no matter what the cost to themselves (and eventually to those around them), because they need to live up the expectations of their 'sainthood'. There is no room for saints in rescue work, and most of us will learn this the hard way.


----------



## Bacchus

Repeating myself again......WHAT ABOUT THE REPORT THAT STATED FIVE DOGS WERE EUTHANIZED??? IS THIS TRUE??

Why has not ONE WORD been said about this?


----------



## Strana1

Here's the links to the news reports about the euthanasia.

http://www.13wham.com/news/local/story.aspx?content_id=de61c69a-f2f0-4958-bdf8-fe97a9d48802&rss=102

http://www.waynetimes.com/articles/052608/feature1.asp


----------



## ebrannan

K, I don't know what reports are true and what are not. I will wait until the investigation is complete. But, here is my old "editor" observation on just ONE news report, which seems inaccurate.

Pets Saved From Overcrowding in Newark 
Last Update: 5/22 7:36 pm 
(Rochester, N.Y.) - <span style="color: #FF0000">The Humane Society at Lollypop Farm</span> _(There are actually TWO animal care organizations caring for the dogs)_
is caring for 35 dogs and 2 parrots<span style="color: #FF0000">,</span> _(improper punctuation, I inserted the comma for them)_ which were seized from 
the leader of a dog rescue group in <span style="color: #FF0000">Newark</span>. _(Wrong location)_
Investigators say the dogs, mostly German Shepherds, 
were living in unsanitary and overcrowded conditions. 
Charges are pending against the homeowner. 
<span style="color: #FF0000">Five of the dogs had to be euthanized.</span> _(Other reports say none have been euthanized.)_ <span style="color: #FF0000">Others may be put 
up for adoption.</span> _(Possible omission of information. This is a court case. I don't how any dogs can be adopted until the case is complete, unless Ruth released them. If they were the BrightStar dogs, then they would have had to release them. If the statement is true, then there was an important omission of fact.)_


----------



## daniella5574

drkcloud4u: Hi- Yes, BrightStar is still a rescue that will continue. We have many wonderful volunteers who making sure that saving dogs are #1 and going forward from this.
We do have a new Board of Directors and I am sure many positive changes will come from all of this. I am hoping that all of the hard work, dedication, and good deeds that have been done by BrightStar and its volunteers already will outshine what one person is in the news for.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I inquired with the acting director of the Board. She said they have not been given an official update but have heard unofficially that 7 dogs have now been euthanized. I believe one was extremely aggressive and the other 6 were very old and/or very ill.


----------



## suerenn

Donna - Very well said (but then all of your posts are good)!

Brightstar Volunteers - Keep up the good work! I admire what you do for the dogs (which is what this board is about). I can only hope this situation helps make Brightstar (and other rescues) stronger. Every organization of every kind make mistakes. In most cases, over time mistakes become beneficial if a lesson has been learned. I stand 100% behind what you people are about. Just think, how many dogs would not be where they are today (most in loving, happy homes), if it weren't for the good that comes from the rescues. Keep you heads up and keep moving forward. It will be worth it. 

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Fluffypants

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI inquired with the acting director of the Board. She said they have not been given an official update but have heard unofficially that 7 dogs have now been euthanized. I believe one was extremely aggressive and the other 6 were very old and/or very ill.



This is very sad.... just being an old dog doesn't constitute euthanasia. I hope someone has an update or news on the condition of the dogs that might have been euthanized. 

Tanja


----------



## geg

> Originally Posted By: KharmahausRepeating myself again......WHAT ABOUT THE REPORT THAT STATED FIVE DOGS WERE EUTHANIZED??? IS THIS TRUE??
> 
> Why has not ONE WORD been said about this?





> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI inquired with the acting director of the Board.
> She said they have not been given an official update but have heard
> unofficially that 7 dogs have now been euthanized. I believe one was extremely aggressive and the other 6 were very old and/or very ill.


Sorry, can't help myself- 

Let me get this straight:

1) There was a prior incidence involving Ruth Urban:



> Quote:http://www.waynetimes.com/articles/052608/feature1.asp
> 
> Urban had been living in Fairport, where she *ran into similar problems with authorities* before moving out to Wayne County .


2) There are so many caring volunteers in BrightStar's huge organization, three women living in this home, yet several of the dogs were in such a condition it was determined by the local authorities they needed to be euthanized???? 

Out of ALL those caring volunteers, not one of them knew things had deteriorated to this level????











> Quote:Carol Tutzauer
> President, Buffalo Humane
> Advising Director, Brightstar Board of Directors:
> 
> Many of you have heard the news about the seizure of dogs from the home of Brightstar founder Ruth Urban. *Many within the Brightstar organization <u>have been concerned for some time</u> that Ruth simply was taking on too much*, too many dogs, and those dogs with the most "issues" and health concerns. Others in the organization saw Ruth as the ONLY person who would step up to help.


So, it was actually stated by Carol Tutzauer, President, Buffalo Humane, Advising Director, Brightstar Board of Directors that *they did know, they had been concerned* FOR quite some time!









But, I guess, just not concerned enough.....









[Edited by Admin. Wisc.Tiger, content had nothing to do with this thread]


----------



## BowWowMeow

> Originally Posted By: Fluffypants
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI inquired with the acting director of the Board. She said they have not been given an official update but have heard unofficially that 7 dogs have now been euthanized. I believe one was extremely aggressive and the other 6 were very old and/or very ill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is very sad.... just being an old dog doesn't constitute euthanasia. I hope someone has an update or news on the condition of the dogs that might have been euthanized.
> 
> Tanja
Click to expand...

I agree that it is sad but most Humane Societies do euthanize if they deem an animal unadoptable and, unfortunately that can have a broad interpretation. That may have been why Ruth had those dogs in the first place but I don't know that for a fact. I am fairly sure that if my own Chama here ended up in a humane society she would be deemed unadoptable and euthanized.









As far as I know no additional information has been released to the public. 

I also want to say that I do support the Brightstar volunteers who want to continue working in rescue. Although Carol was one individual, obviously some changes need to be made in the organization. I support all of you in your efforts to make those changes and strengthen the rescue. There are many informative and challenging discussions taking place on this board right now because of this incident. I hope that those of you who wish to use this as a learning experience will participate. 

And geg, perhaps a doll you could stick pins in would work better than this constant antagonism? It isn't healthy for anyone, yourself included.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> Quote:3) Comment Removed as it was a quote from Previous post that was deleted by Admin.


OH MY GOSH GEG, let it go already. None of the new members know Pepper or care. And dragging up this situation from 2005 does NOTHING to help this current situation or the dogs right now at Brightstar. 

What if I say you are 100% right, Pepper was the Queen of Rescue and totally treated poorly by everyone. Would that help THESE dogs and THIS situation? Why do you have to be 'right'. Can't you just let it go and either do something supportive to help, or just LET IT GO about stuff that happened in 2005.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Yes, geg, your points would probably actually be noticed and questions raised, conversation and problem solving furthered if they weren't served with such large side dishes of gloat and bitter. 

Too bad opportunities for such are missed.


----------



## Kaitadog

I have absolutely no idea who Pepper was, or what the situation was. Considering it happened 3 years ago, I'm going to assume that it and Ruth's situation are totally separate incidents with separate people that are totally unrelated. So, I have no comment on them. I don't think it is productive to post about that incident here. Maybe in another thread? 

As far as the Brightstar issue. I feel bad that dogs were euthanized. Without knowing all the details, maybe some of the dogs were truly unadoptable, and that is why she kept them. Maybe they really should have been put down, but she couldn't bring herself to do it? Maybe the shelter's standards of "healthy" were different than Ruth's. Would it have been better for the old, sick dogs to go to a city/county shelter and sit for months, and not receive the care that they needed? Probably not.

It is frustrating that members knew of her situation but could not stop it. How do you fix that? Especially if the "hoarder" is someone you know and respect? Do you physically steal their dogs? Do you turn them in to authorities? What would you have done, geg? Because I have no clue what I would have done.


----------



## WiscTiger

*Very well said Ruth (BowWowMeow)*


> Quote:I agree that it is sad but most Humane Societies do euthanize if they deem an animal unadoptable and, unfortunately that can have a broad interpretation. That may have been why Ruth had those dogs in the first place but I don't know that for a fact. I am fairly sure that if my own Chama here ended up in a humane society she would be deemed unadoptable and euthanized.


geg, WHY do you keep gredging up the Pepper incident. It is doing NOTHING to help this situation. As I said in an earlier post people had an opinion 3 years ago and you aren't going to change their minds by battering away at the situation. As MRL said there are many people on this board who weren't around 3 years ago and could care less. Please keep your posts to the situation about BrightStar's past president or the dogs.


----------



## dd

> Quote:It is frustrating that members knew of her situation but could not stop it. How do you fix that? Especially if the "hoarder" is someone you know and respect? Do you physically steal their dogs? Do you turn them in to authorities? What would you have done, geg? Because I have no clue what I would have done.


Great post, Kaitadog.

dd


----------



## jarn

how do you fix it? i think hero worship has to stop. nobody is untouchable. that has to be the attitude of other rescuers.

most cat hoarders i've seen had their cats in good condition, so i chose not to report them as it would've meant euthanasia for healthy cats. 

BUT

when i was on the board of the cat rescue, and running the trap-neuter/spay-return program, myself and the foster coordinator (coincidentally, also on the board) had an issue with one of the trappers and foster homes. 

he was a founding member of the rescue - sat on several boards including the first.

he and his wife had a huge amount of respect in our rescue, and in the cat rescue community in toronto (which at that time was trying to form a coalition of all the rescues to work together, that he was on). 

we had a couple of comments about the cleanliness of his house - 'it smells a bit' and one of his 'fosters' (low adoptability brought in before we were running it w/greater oversight; the cat should've been released) had to go to the vet regularly to get poop removed from his butt (longhair that didn't groom properly; the cat could not be handled without restraint - mean semi-feral). we had our vet call and complain about the condition of the cat ('orange-sized ball' was the description).

so we started looking into him, and found he had a lot more cats at his place than we realized, i.e., 'rescue' or feral cats that were not ours. 

we made arrangements to get our cats moved - and it wasn't always easy to do - and then we froze him out. no fosters were moved to him, and we no longer covered any feral spay/neuters he did (as he was testing the boundaries trying to get in cats that were outside of our designated feral colonies we worked with). we refused any cats he thought were candidates for foster/adoptability.

he trash talked us throughout the coalition, but as we remained one of the larger toronto cat rescues with founding and grants not reliant on the opinions of other rescuers, too bad. so what if people think i'm a bitch (i am lol). 

as a result of this, and b/c he was seen as untouchable (which reminds me a great deal of the situation here), we got a lot of flack from the other board members, especially the head of the board. we simply reminded them that it was our job to ensure the cats in our program were healthy and well-cared for, and that surely was also the mandate of the board - if the board felt differently, they could try to find two people to fill our roles, and take my foster cats (and we spent at least 30 hours a week on rescue stuff, not including time spent w/my own fosters, i had 5, all of whom had special needs). 

we were essentially irreplaceable and knew it. our opinion with respect to that individual and the reaction of other board members - you want to put pressure on us, we'll put it back on you - b/c you can't function without us (i spent about 6 months grooming my replacement when i left as trapping coordinator, and i'd revamped the program so that it wasn't reliant on a few individuals). 

(sorry, sorta off-topic as it's cat rescue, but i'm just trying to make the point that people need to step up, and the role someone plays or the reputation they have should NEVER mean they can do what they want)

edit: and i should note, no longer having our money behind him drastically changed how many cats they had (their problem was really they had too many cats to properly handle them all, especially when they were dealing w/mostly semi-feral cats, which can be as difficult as ferals to handle). they moved down to a manageable number of cats as a result of what we did.


----------



## Kaitadog

Thanks jarn. That must have been very tough for you all to deal with. Luckily I've never been in that situation. I hope no one else has to for a LONG time.


----------



## patgsd

Have the names of the new BOD of Brightstar been released yet?

Pat Lukos
Secretary, Last Hope Safe Haven, Inc.


----------



## amackinpitt

> Quote: It is frustrating that members knew of her situation but could not stop it. How do you fix that? Especially if the "hoarder" is someone you know and respect? Do you physically steal their dogs? Do you turn them in to authorities? What would you have done, geg? Because I have no clue what I would have done.


This, I think, is actually a fantastic question and appropriately placed in this thread. 

While some folks here continue to rehash past incidents and ridiculously compare their severity to current incidents in order to determine which was "more wrong" (??!!), the above question is what I think really needs to be addressed.

Volunteers in rescue are great people. But as with ANY other situation in life, when someone sees victimization, action should be taken. The intent of the wrong-doer should be irrelevant to or at least less important than the harm being done. When any one of us sees a crime taking place, we need to stand up and take action and contact proper authorities. If we don't, we become a party to it as well. In the cases of both Ruth and Pepper, the dogs suffered. Whatever their intentions were, those in their care were mistreated and ANY time any one of us knowingly allows this to happen we all pay the price in the end. 

There is an expression that goes something like; "God, save me from myself..." More often than not, stepping in to help someONE often helps many others too.


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: AmyM
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: It is frustrating that members knew of her situation but could not stop it. How do you fix that? Especially if the "hoarder" is someone you know and respect? Do you physically steal their dogs? Do you turn them in to authorities? What would you have done, geg? Because I have no clue what I would have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Volunteers in rescue are great people. But as with ANY other situation in life, when someone sees victimization, action should be taken. The intent of the wrong-doer should be irrelevant to or at least less important than the harm being done. When any one of us sees a crime taking place, we need to stand up and take action and contact proper authorities. If we don't, we become a party to it as well. In the cases of both Ruth and Pepper, the dogs suffered. Whatever their intentions were, those in their care were mistreated and ANY time any one of us knowingly allows this to happen we all pay the price in the end...
Click to expand...

Agreed, except for the intent being irrelevent part as I think malicious intent should be recognized differently and doesn't apply in this type of situation.

In terms of what I would do myself, I've given this a lot of thought for the past few days. There is a scenario that plays out in my head, and it goes something like this:

Hopefully, there are people who have a close trusting relationship with the severely overextended volunteer. That person, or persons, would approach the volunteer in a calm manner, and say something along the lines of, 

"Mary, we've known each other for many years now. You know by now how much I love you and respect you. I'm here because you know I've started to feel some concern over how many dogs are under your care now, and I'm just wondering if you see things the same way I do. I see there are now 35 dogs living in your home. The local shelter has fewer dogs than that. Have you noticed there are feces on your floors, and urine stains on your mattresses and your couch, and the smell in the house is over powering now? Are you being honest with yourself when you say you can manage 35 dogs and give them everything that they need? Even if you're willing to live like this at this point, take a look at the faces of the dogs that you love with all your heart, and ask yourself if you are being fair to them. Is this the life you envisioned for your dogs and for yourself five years ago when you started this mission? Do you remember what your house and your dogs looked like five years ago, and can you see how much has changed since then? Your house, your life, and your beautiful dogs are all deteriorating; yes your dogs too, and you ALL need some help. I'm pointing this all out to you now because I'm your friend and I care about you and I'd like to be the one to help you. I'm hoping you'll at least talk to me about all this. If you were in my shoes right now, what would you say to ME? What would you DO? ....So, now that you can see some of the issues, can we talk about a plan?" (Hopefully, you had a plan in place with others ready to step in to remove the dogs and bring them to safety, and then get some help for the volunteer).

If the answer is 'get the **** out of my house', then you step up the pressure.

"OK, I'm going to leave, but I know you understand that I can't walk away and do nothing about this. Our dogs are at risk and so are you. The whole situation is out of control, and you leave me no choice but to handle the matter in a different way. I'm only here because I care about you, and equally so, about YOUR dogs and OUR dogs, and I can't ignore any of this and I WON'T ignore any of this. If the situation were reversed, you'd be doing the same thing. You obviously can't see that right now, so someone who DOES see it needs to do the right thing, and right now that someone is ME. Do you understand what I am saying, and do you understand what needs to be done?" (Hopefully, there was a plan in place for this scenario also, which might be a board member on standby with animal control, etc).

I don't see it being much different than an intervention for an addict, trying to encourage them to accept help, and getting their kids to safety, cleaning up their wreckage, etc. Whatever laws were broken, or whatever neglect/abuse took place will have to be punitive, but in the end, in my eyes, this is still about a good person with good intentions who acted purely from their heart who lost all sight of reality and needs help. (Obviously, prevention is the key, but that's a whole other topic). 

When cops/firemen/nurses etc experience severe burnout, they're removed from duty and offered/encouraged/forced to get help. I don't see this as being any different. In some ways, it's even sadder because it's a volunteer whose only purpose was laboring for love. I believe we need to treasure and support our volunteers even through their breakdowns, especially a really good volunteer.


----------



## Kaitadog

Great post Donna. Very well put, and well thought out. I hope no one ever has to be put in a situation like that, but I think yours is the more sensitive and thoughtful approach to start with. Then, like you said, increase the pressure if needed. 

Gives me something to think about.


----------



## amackinpitt

Donna, I very much agree with your post. When I said _The intent of the wrong-doer should be irrelevant to or at least less important than the harm being done._ I didn't mean that maliciousness should be viewed along side well-meaning. I just meant that's often even harder to take action when someone's heart is in the right place.

I had to run out to work earlier and couldn't be as elaborate as maybe I should have with my post, but for me personally, I would always step up and talk compassionately to the person in need FIRST. I am not someone who is uncomfortable talking about tough issues with people (I worked with sexually & physically abused kids for many years) and I would always want to offer assistance before calling out "the cops". 

Your analogy to an addict is quite good I think. And fits with what I meant--sometimes people with the best intentions get into bad places, but we have to make sure that anyone who depends on them is the first priority and doesn't get left in limbo while the problems of the addict/abuser/criminal/etc are sorted out.


----------



## MatsiRed

> Originally Posted By: AmyM...I didn't mean that maliciousness should be viewed along side well-meaning. I just meant that's often even harder to take action when someone's heart is in the right place.
> 
> ...I would always want to offer assistance before calling out "the cops".
> 
> Your analogy to an addict is quite good I think. And fits with what I meant--sometimes people with the best intentions get into bad places, but we have to make sure that anyone who depends on them is the first priority and doesn't get left in limbo while the problems of the addict/abuser/criminal/etc are sorted out.


Hi Amy,

Yes, seems like we're on the same page. I think I was more reiterating something I had written here yesterday in terms of intentions not being malicious when I saw your post.

The rest was in response to what would we do if we found ourselves in the shoes of the volunteer standing by. I can't imagine being in that situation, as Aimee said, but it is good food for thought. I'm sure your professional experience with abused children has armed you with the tools to know where to begin, and as you stated, it always begins with compassion.

I'm pretty comfortable with the psychological/social/ethical aspect of this type of situation, but the legal aspect still leaves me with a few questions. For instance, speaking in general terms, where do you draw that line between cleaning up the problem 'in-house', and calling out 'the cops'?


----------



## MaineLady

i


----------



## MaineLady

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhere
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Avamom....
> 
> It is very easy to listen to all the pleas to take just one more, look at all the dogs in this state or that, look at that face, someone please save her...where is xyz rescue why can't they help...
> 
> Those are the pleas heard and read everyday ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is not the first time an organization known to and working at least in some cases to rescue through this board has had something like this happen.
Click to expand...

I know of at least one other rescue organization that this happened to that no one really knew about. Popular rescue, took many, many dogs from this board. Got in way over her head. It's not easy to turn down a dog in need, and people do get very judgemental if you aren't taking in dogs they think you should or "enough" dogs, in their opinion.


----------



## MaineLady

> Originally Posted By: Timber1Thanks for the personal E Mail, but if you have been involved in rescue, please share it with this board.


She runs a two rescues that I know about and has been involved with rescue, including being a transport coordinator for many years now. If she prefers not to toot her horn, I think that is okay.


----------



## wrenny

I didn't get a chance to read this since I was on vacation and I actually probably shouldn't have bumped this. I have two things to say.

First, the remaining brightstar. Good luck to all you guys and I can't wait to see you guys back and better.

Second, all you guys who turned this into an arguement/bashing thread, regardless of what side you were on, should be fully ashamed for yourself. Remember why you are on these boards. Remember that it's FREE WILL. If you don't like it, don't post or don't read. Changing this whole topic is disgusting.


----------



## Timber1

I have been involved in rescue, and also adopted a rescue dog. 

As for the personal E mail I sent you, I cannot find it. If you would copy me on it I would be happy to respond on this post.


----------

